# U.S., Japanese Publishers Unite Against Manga Scan Sites



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

*U.S., Japanese Publishers Unite Against Manga Scan Sites (Onemanga is gone!)*



> Coalition with Japan's Digital Comic Association plans legal action on 30 scanlation sites
> The 36 publishers in Japan's Digital Comic Association and several American publishers are forming a coalition to combat the "rampant and growing problem" of scanlations ? illicit digital copies of manga either translated by fans or scanned directly from legitimate English releases.
> 
> The coalition asserts that "scanlation aggregator" sites "now host thousands of pirated titles, earning ad revenue and/or membership dues at creators' expense while simultaneously undermining foreign licensing opportunities and unlawfully cannibalizing legitimate sales." Google lists one site on its list of the 1,000 most-visited sites on the web. An unnamed spokesperson for the coalition also pointed to smartphone applications designed to read such sites as an escalation of the problem.
> ...





Looks like they are actually going to do something now. Not all talk anymore. It's obvious Onemanga is one of those sites since it was a top 1000 site on Google's list.

Fuck


----------



## Kirito (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't dig this shit. For starters, why don't they spread their merchandise worldwide first and not just the US, Japan, Germany, and France?

Then we can talk about this.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2010)

Back to #lurk and irc I guess.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually own hundreds of manga volumes, and I can't decide if it's all the online reading sites or my lack of will to spend 5-8 € per volume on manga that caused me to stop expanding my collection


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

ehh, it looks like this cushy easy manga lifestyle is about to come crashing down. (enjoy it while it lasts).


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

I blame Viz media's butthurt asses for starting this because they aren't getting any money.

Fuckers


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah, are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

How long do you think it will be before Doomsday comes?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

oh common WTF what's their problem with the scans can they see that manga scans sites are what made their manga famous in first place


----------



## Punpun (Jun 8, 2010)

Just move your server to Russia or China ...


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 8, 2010)

looks like they have nothing better to do...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Just move your server to Russia or China ...



it is not as easy as said, and you will probably have to start again


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya know we wouldn't be starting this shit 

if they DIDN'T TAKE OUT SO MUCH MOTHERFUCKING GRAPHIC CONTENT in the *AMERICAN* versions of the manga released in the U.S. YOU RETARDED FUCKERS! 

For intance: Konohamaru's Yaoi no jutsu between Sai and Sasuke. 

If you idiots have that much of a problem with it then why the hell don't you censor all Sexy no jutsu. 

Also what the hell with the editing in Hikaru no go U.S. release?

Why in gods name did you take out Kaga's cigarette? It's a cigarette not like him smoking is going to encourage kids who read it to smoke? And including it does not mean it's still not going to be a manga for kids. The gum on the Go board is FUCKING ridiculous. 

YOU PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS

Also I'm still going to buy your mangas you morons.

You're only doing this to squeeze cash out of people

In case you didn't know we're in a RECESSION.

Meaning we aren't going to be feeding you money to buy mangas.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ya know we wouldn't be starting this shit
> 
> if they DIDN'T TAKE OUT SO MUCH MOTHERFUCKING GRAPHIC CONTENT in the *AMERICAN* versions of the manga released in the U.S. YOU RETARDED FUCKERS!
> 
> ...



not just that you know how hard is to get a battle angel alita last order in the U.S.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 8, 2010)

I doubt these legal actions will ever amount to anything. Any of these sites can just disband and later recreate under a new name. These companies should stop looking for reasons to sue and solve the reason why the profit is being rerouted. 

Assuming they even stop the online versions, they have to contend with the fact that the hypothetical revenue they see lost online is from people that only read online. Their best option in my mind is to find some middle ground to keep the same system in place but get some of the money for the work they do.


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> not just that you know how hard is to get a battle angel alita last order in the U.S.



I'm going to make a comment to Viz media on their website 

Anyone sum up a two paragraph complaint as to why they're full of shit so I can copy and paste it in my E-mail I'm composing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder if that's why I haven't been able to access manga traders?

I don't mind the IRC route, but checking to see what manga series have been updated can be quite the task.


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

My god, i might actually have to successfully learn how to use IRC (every time try to do so i fail miserably).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2010)

hehey said:


> My god, i might actually have to successfully learn how to use IRC (every time try to do so i fail miserably).



It's been a god send when I needed to find certain manga series that I couldn't find elsewhere and many scantlator groups have their own channels. Obtaining manga will just go a bit more back to it's underground roots.

And I wonder if they're hitting online manga reader sites harder or those that provide DDL services?


----------



## Blaze (Jun 8, 2010)

hehey said:


> Did the guys who tried to stop them have coalitions?,


 What you mean the music, movies, etc industry?


----------



## blackbird (Jun 8, 2010)

Dear Kishi, Stan Lee and whoever else is in on it. Not you, SquareEnix, cuz you've been no fucking good the last nine friggin' years. 

Publish an international English (preferably proof read by translators adapted to the modern world), but otherwise unedited, edition of Weekly Shounen Jump, make it accessible in my country and I'll gladly follow the herd into your fold.

Till then, go fuck yourselves with your sub-par 80's-esque translations of both manga and anime.


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

FapJap said:


> What you mean the music, movies, etc industry?


Excuse my ignorance, please.

anyway, did those things have the equivalent of manga reading sites (that still exist....).


----------



## Blaze (Jun 8, 2010)

hehey said:


> Excuse my ignorance, please.
> 
> anyway, did those things have the equivalent of manga reading sites (that still exist....).


 
Sure you can watch movie or listen to music online. They still exist.


----------



## Pompous (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh no I'll still download everything I want to read what will I do


----------



## hehey (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont know, if it werent for bakaupdates/mangaupdates i wouldnt even know when stuff was out, what are the odds thats its one of the targets of teh big coalition?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 8, 2010)

Pompous said:


> Enjoy your shit quality and loading times.



If I can read it within 2 seconds of clicking, then quality and loading times don't mean anything.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2010)

this suck wonder how long it will take for all the sites to cave in like raw paradise did.


----------



## angieness (Jun 8, 2010)

I buy most the manga I love (most as some series I follow aren't available here) and I do support the companies and the artists. But this isn't going to stop people from making sites like this. The RIAA hasn't exactly had amazing luck getting music piracy to stop so manga's not really going to fair better.

I do wish some kind of service like Crunchyroll existed for manga where it could be viewed online for a reasonable monthly/yearly fee. I have 3 bookcases full of manga, I don't think I can fit any more of it in my apartment.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol @ online manga reading sites


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 8, 2010)

Peopel are overracting. This isn't going to accomplish much of anything.

You would think that these people would learn from various other groups that waged war against online content and realize that the correct, intelligent thing to do is to adapt your business model, not combat piracy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Pretty much. Shonen Jump should start a subscription service where we can read the mangas in english a few days after release, simple. If they can't be bothered then they shouldn't fucking whine about it.



Would be win for them too, then they would save money with the growing cost of printing and mailing expenses.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Peopel are overracting. This isn't going to accomplish much of anything.
> 
> You would think that these people would learn from various other groups that waged war against online content and realize that the correct, intelligent thing to do is to adapt your business model, not combat piracy.



That would require them to be smart.


----------



## Griever (Jun 8, 2010)

wow that's pretty stupid... without the manga scan sites the manga market is probably gonna decrease not increase  well, whatever there aren't many manga out there that i'd mind loseing at present. I wonder if manhwa will be affected though? .


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2010)

hehey said:


> I dont know, if it werent for bakaupdates/mangaupdates i wouldnt even know when stuff was out, what are the odds thats its one of the targets of teh big coalition?



Mangaupdates doesn't host mangas so I don't see why they would be targeted.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 8, 2010)

_'When the levee breaks...'_


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 8, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Peopel are overracting. This isn't going to accomplish much of anything.
> 
> You would think that these people would learn from various other groups that waged war against online content and realize that the correct, intelligent thing to do is to adapt your business model, not combat piracy.



Thank you for the sensible comments. 

I hate when people flip out over things like this.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would be more worried about governments simply trying to police the internet more. Right now it is generally understood that the internet is a free and open market for information but recent legislation in places such as the U.S. has me concerned that attempts will be made to go to the source of the problem and try to just censor all content deemed "bad". While attacks from the private sector have barely made a dent, governments can be a lot more effective in stopping groups such as one manga from sharing info. Regardless, the net is an open form of communication and no company or government should try and change that.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing is really going to happen. Even this coalition sounds more like a lot of huffing and puffing to be intimidating. Really, apart from some parts of Europe and America, how on earth are they going to enforce a complete ban on manga sites worldwide? It's silly. I guess they'll contact a couple of sites, tell them to shut down or else, and then we'll see them back in some form or another in a few weeks time.

It's happened before, it'll happen again.



			
				lizardo221 said:
			
		

> I would be more worried about governments simply trying to police the internet more. Right now it is generally understood that *the internet is a free and open market for information* but recent legislation in places such as the U.S. has me concerned that attempts will be made to go to the source of the problem and try to just censor all content deemed "bad". While attacks from the private sector have barely made a dent, governments can be a lot more effective in stopping groups such as one manga from sharing info. Regardless, the net is an open form of communication and no company or government should try and change that.


 To be fair, something is free if and only if the creator or distributor of that information/data wants it to be free. Just because it's the internet doesn't mean one shouldn't pay for it or that it was put there to be distributed freely. I'm sure Jump doesn't want it's stuff distributed freely. People need to make a living after all for what they create. All said and done, we are on the wrong side in this case, plain and simple.

This is different from "policing" content, which you are talking about. And on that point, I agree with you. Removing content in the name of moral policing is gay. I mean, by their logic, the movie "Leon: The Professional" should never have been allowed to be distributed because it has a 12 year old Natalie Portman trying to seduce a MUCH older hitman played by Jean Reno.

But still...


----------



## Superstars (Jun 9, 2010)

Too bad. They are finally getting serious about their money!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys ever hear about htmlcomics? Site that hosted online american comics? The FBI came dow hard on it a while ago, and to my knowledge it isn't coming back.

This could be bad news.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you know why that happened? Because the one running it was a nut and a fool and hosted thousands of comics openly under the excuse "It's like a library."


Can everyone *STOP PANICKING* please? This happens tons of times on the internet. It's the same as people's freakout over Shueisha a short time ago. Nothing permanent will come of it. They didn't stop music or comics or movies or games. Manga isn't going away. The avenues are the only things that could change.

And MT is apparently having server trouble, I hear. And look at the sites they say they're targeting...ones that turn it into a 'business,' or ones that scan the official English releases.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2010)

OH LAWD, HOW WILL WE EVER COPE?!


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 9, 2010)

Fire and brimstone, cats and dogs living together, etc!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 9, 2010)

I panic because as a lazy person, taking away my venues of convenience makes me mad.

Like some sort of black, raging Snorlax. Without sleep. Or food.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 10, 2010)

Let's hope not^


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have to wonder if the manga companies bother to read these sort of forums. As a kid I wasn't aware of any of the differences in release times but one day I picked up a dbz magazine in some random store and basicly got several years worth of spoilers compresed into several pages (at the time it was mind blowing). The final straw was watching Naruto in english (BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!) and after many gaps in episode releases, I started to search online for anything better. One thing lead to another and I am now hooked on the much better release time and quality of works found online. Manga and anime companies should learn from these sort of examples and rework their business models. Paper media is slowly being replaced by digital and manga is no exception to the rule.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> No, they're having server problems.



Oh good, they went down several days ago and this news had me fearing the worst.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2010)

guess i better start saving scans on my desktop from one manga before its shut down.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

We'll lose all the major stream sites but things will be business as usual.  Look at the music industry it brought in federal action to stop it, lotta good that did.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 11, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *I'm going to make a comment to Viz media on their website
> *
> Anyone sum up a two paragraph complaint as to why they're full of shit so I can copy and paste it in my E-mail I'm composing?





Good luck with that, Viz is stuck up in that department


I send a mail to em long ago asking how their translation and the original japanese script could contradict each other as much as possible

the japanese saying "can" while the viz version said "Can't"


I asked for an explanation, it could have been they changed the script later which i'd be fine with.



the answer(arriving around 2 months later) was something like thanks for your mail, we can ensure you we have the best of translators... 


That's just worthless garbage a company that won't explain themself to their customers and simply rush through tyhe volumes one at a time without using the brain and reading ahead(instead they end up having to change stuff later on or sound stupid)


Viz thanks for selling the stuff but pull youself together -_-


----------



## Akatora (Jun 11, 2010)

it's also sad how we don't even seem to have access to the MH forums 


wel lthe way our world is now this is how it is


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 11, 2010)

Good thing Ive been archiving all the scans I've ever read since I first started reading manga in HQ of course


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 11, 2010)

Publishers seem to be winning this war. Where will I get chapter of zettai karen children then. DAMN!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2010)

Look when someone asks you to take their works off of your site you respect the requests. Being arrogant and defient only draws legal attention and leaves you and your bank account Butt hurt. Online sites that were host to countless Manga Series were a 2nd avenue for people to read titles during a time when and as is now are in recessions. So its only natural that companies in Asia and the US are taking measures needed to ensure that their properties are protected.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 11, 2010)

This will be a pain but so be it.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 11, 2010)

> I'm just a leecher, but I think you guys are doing the right thing and there's not much you can do about it. Its just sad that the mangakas don't understand that so many of us don't have access to the manga. It's not that we DON'T want to buy them, we CANT. Especially RAW manga outside of Japan.
> 
> They really should be providing RAW and translated manga in more countries and states, or this ban wont benefit them at all. I study abroad, but when I'm in Japan I buy the manga, and I'm sure most of the people (who understand Japanese and live in Japan) do too.



sums up my feelings. and when we do get trans it's censored to hell.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2010)

The Lesson learned here is if you like the series you've been reading and don't want to buy the version "You know" is going to be heavily edited then buy the Books from this vender


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 11, 2010)

Fine with me, I already buy the volumes anyway. But if I'm going to have to follow One Piece on Viz's terms I'm going to demand they call "Zolo" as his real name: Zoro.

Also, I want a sped up release on Hayate the Combat Butler.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 11, 2010)

in the words of joe rogan "you can not stop the internet"


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2010)

Why the fuck should I respect english manga publishers when they censor the hell out of it? SHIT, they eliminated the word "Fuck" from Hellsing manga vol.10 and it's a 17+ series. 

Fuck no I'm not backing down



> Look when someone asks you to take their works off of your site you respect the requests. Being arrogant and defient only draws legal attention and leaves you and your bank account Butt hurt. Online sites that were host to countless Manga Series were a 2nd avenue for people to read titles during a time when and as is now are in recessions. So its only natural that companies in Asia and the US are taking measures needed to ensure that their properties are protected.



This is coming from the person who says they want to move away from the U.S. because Healthcare reform bill was passed? 



> Fine with me, I already buy the volumes anyway. But if I'm going to have to follow One Piece on Viz's terms I'm going to demand they call "Zolo" as his real name: Zoro.



lol they aren't going to listen to you

I sent an E-mail to them two days ago and they haven't responded to me.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 11, 2010)

Seriously, I'm about too start binding my own manga volumes.....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll care once Tokyopop picks up Yureka again


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2010)

^

Speaking of Tokyopop the only mangas I've bought from them are Ju-on vol.1 & 2 and the manga PHANTOM. 

Shit, should be glad I did even that greedy ass fuckers.


@ Ralphy 

Seriously? So everyone here is going to give up and go back to buying manga in stores?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 11, 2010)

IMPORTS ONLY MAN. FUCK THE U.S. BASED COMPANIES FUCK THEM ALL AND THEIR SHITTY ASS TRANSLATORS.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Fine with me, I already buy the volumes anyway. But if I'm going to have to follow One Piece on Viz's terms I'm going to demand they call "Zolo" as his real name: Zoro.
> 
> Also, I want a sped up release on Hayate the Combat Butler.



isn't the american release being called black butler ? i saw it the other day in a book & could've sworn that's what it said, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, MH is gone now lol. 1 Site down 29 to go.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 11, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Fine with me, I already buy the volumes anyway. But if I'm going to have to follow One Piece on Viz's terms I'm going to demand they call "Zolo" as his real name: Zoro.



As a One Piece fan, I think it's just very stupid to not buy VIZ's One Piece because of that sole reason.

And trust me, you have no idea how much him still being called "Zolo" bothers me. It's just something that can't be helped. I've heard that VIZ actually has no control over it, but that might not be true. (but it definitely could be.)


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2010)

Bassoonist said:


> As a One Piece fan, I think it's just very stupid to not buy VIZ's One Piece because of that sole reason.
> 
> And trust me, you have no idea how much him still being called "Zolo" bothers me. It's just something that can't be helped. I've heard that VIZ actually has no control over it, but that might not be true. (but it definitely could be.)



They do have control over it, they just are incredibly hesitancy on changing it this far in. There is also the matter of translation of names considering the 'r' in Japanese is pretty much always translated as an 'l' in the US. Though that is kind of a busted assumption considering Oda himself wrote his name plainly in English as 'Zoro' in the databooks. 

(Though this has been addressed to them to-death at almost every convention they have a panel or are present - it's likely not going to change)

I'd like to add that Viz is pretty notoriously known for leaving quite a bit of content on the cutting room floor and not bothering to properly adapt jokes or just completely redoing dialog if it wasn't convenient for their translators. 

Then there is the matter of price. Manga is, on average, 2 - 3 times more expensive than it is in Japan (at least in the US; probably even more in the UK). I understand the format is quite different, and that also has to do with localization and allocating more space for text (so they have to upscale the pages). But either way, no one is really winning here.

A lot of anime and manga distribution companies in the US have had incredibly bad business practices and are still continuing to do so. They're irresponsible and have not proved to the authors and publishers in Japan, nor the community, that they can use a proven business-model and keep to a certain standard. Viz is nearly going under and Tokyopop had to lay off almost half of their staff last year (not to mention losing a good deal of their licenses for manga series). There need to be some dramatic changes before any of these companies try to put their foot on the online distro scene.


----------



## angieness (Jun 11, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> sums up my feelings. and when we do get trans it's censored to hell.



Don't know what manga you're reading but I mostly get the Dark Horse books which are left alone. I mean they even left Berserk volume 13's naked cover alone.

Really the only series that get censored anymore are things that are running in SJ, which sucks but eh...I'm 25, _edgy_ content like middle fingers or cusswords or cigarettes don't really impress me these days so I don't really care if they're removed. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying censorship is right, I'm an artist and don't like to see things censored. But I also do art commercially (I'm a comic book colorist, so hey, I'm in the comic field too) so I understand why that kind of stuff happens.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 11, 2010)

angieness said:


> Don't know what manga you're reading but I mostly get the Dark Horse books which are left alone. I mean they even left Berserk volume 13's naked cover alone.
> 
> Really the only series that get censored anymore are things that are running in SJ, which sucks but eh...I'm 25, _edgy_ content like middle fingers or cusswords or cigarettes don't really impress me these days so I don't really care if they're removed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying censorship is right, I'm an artist and don't like to see things censored. But I also do art commercially (I'm a comic book colorist, so hey, I'm in the comic field too) so I understand why that kind of stuff happens.



I understand what you're saying. However if I base from your location, you're in the US; at least you have manga sold there publicly. I'm in the Philippines, where mangas that are sold are usually just either of these titles: Naruto, Hikaru no Go, and some scattered volumes here and there. Piled up in a huge square metal basket.

Not exactly top quality stuff, and there's not even a trace of Shippuuden anywhere.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2010)

It's stupid that Zoro's name in the english One Piece manga is Zolo because they think it' necessary so to not draw any confusion with the movie Zorro. Friggin idiots. You have to be in one of the top ten retarded motherfuckers in the world to not tell the difference. 

Viz media are dicks


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2010)

Is that really why they changed the name?

Wow, now that is really messed up.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 12, 2010)

Worst thing about this is series that never got the chance of international release would go down to.


Persoanlly was planing to buy Mx0 once it got out in english, but it never did...

So they need to pull themselve together


besides Jump and co need to end series better giving the author atleast 4 chapters to finish up there story if needed

The rushed endings that simply gives you a bad taaste and completely ruin the series really make you say "Screw you jump"


----------



## blue berry (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't they have just waited till Naruto is over? 

So does this mean they'll take 2ch down too and track Ohana down?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> isn't the american release being called black butler ? i saw it the other day in a book & could've sworn that's what it said, but i could be wrong.



You're thinking of Kuroshitsuji (Black Butler). Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the Combat Butler) are two completely different series. 

I read Hayate no Gotoku and watched the both seasons of the anime. I haven't read Black Butler, but I've watched and enjoyed the anime version of it (and can't wait for the second series to start this summer). 

In either case, I don't see raws for HnG drying up anytime soon, and I don't see the scantlator groups stopping either, especially since most of the groups that work on the series release through their own websites.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 12, 2010)

angieness said:


> Don't know what manga you're reading but I mostly get the Dark Horse books which are left alone. I mean they even left Berserk volume 13's naked cover alone.
> 
> Really the only series that get censored anymore are things that are running in SJ, which sucks but eh...I'm 25, _edgy_ content like middle fingers or cusswords or cigarettes don't really impress me these days so I don't really care if they're removed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying censorship is right, I'm an artist and don't like to see things censored. But I also do art commercially (I'm a comic book colorist, so hey, I'm in the comic field too) so I understand why that kind of stuff happens.



I understand what you're saying and I see your point of view, I just can't bring myself to purchase any of those censored manga, I'd rather have the raw and a translation to the right of me than read anything from Viz. Now Dark Horse... AWESOME. I buy Berserk as soon as the next volumes are out, Gantz is more or less fine to. But yeah, Dark Horse seems to care a lot more about the fans, so they get my money, it's that simple.

My sister bought the first 3 part 2 Naruto volumes and... Just no, they translate some things, and not others, it's irritating and not enjoyable to read, especially with the changes they make on their own. Art of the Doppleganger! No. And even IF they fix it, the previous volumes are already hurt with their shit and I doubt they would ever be re-done. However if they keep things unchanged and uncensored from the original and actually put the proper effort into translating, I will gladly buy their latter releases (and if they re-release older volumes, instant buy, INSTANT respect. I think many others would do the same).

I am however behind on how far Naruto has developed in the west, how are the translations now? Every time I'm in chapters I just skip over the usual stuff because of how they used to be, and since I haven't heard of them making any drastic changes I never bothered buying them. But if they made the changes I was talking about above, it would make me see things a bit differently.

And about the Zoro and Zolo thing, indeed, that is just one of those things that I can't get past. It's like... So I guess no one has ever had the name Zoro before... EVER. Might as well get rid of names like Hyuuga and Nara as to not confuse them with the old japanese provinces!!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 12, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> You're thinking of Kuroshitsuji (Black Butler). Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the Combat Butler) are two completely different series.
> 
> I read Hayate no Gotoku and watched the both seasons of the anime. I haven't read Black Butler, but I've watched and enjoyed the anime version of it (and can't wait for the second series to start this summer).
> 
> In either case, I don't see raws for HnG drying up anytime soon, and I don't see the scantlator groups stopping either, especially since most of the groups that work on the series release through their own websites.



oh ok, now i feel fuckin stupid & like a dumb ass.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2010)

Now time for the world to sucks Viz dick mighty hard.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh well, we shall see how far this goes.


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't understand why the publishers would even try. Just like with media piracy, economically, it's impossible to stop. It's like trying to plug in a hole in a dam, 3 more will pop out somewhere else. Non-concentrated markets are practically impossible to kill off. This is just a scare tactic.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Now time for the world to sucks Viz dick mighty hard.



well IMO, now that they've done speed ups for both naruto & one piece, the need to do 1 for bleach next.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 12, 2010)

lol, my pirate flag still up. I'll continue to pillage manga off the internet for free like I've always been doing. The avenues are sure to change but I'm a big boy and can navigate without a compass.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 12, 2010)

Lawl, this is amusing. I'll see where this goes but, I don't care really whatever happens.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 12, 2010)

Japanese and America just want to protect us from Aizens ugly mullet


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Japanese and America just want to protect us from Aizens ugly mullet



They could do that by killing Kubo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> lol, my pirate flag still up. I'll continue to pillage manga off the internet for free like I've always been doing. The avenues are sure to change but I'm a big boy and can navigate without a compass.



This. 

You people will have to learn to use IRC now, have fun with that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Japanese and America just want to protect us from Aizens ugly mullet



But if we remove Aizen's mullet, someone else will pop up with an even uglier mullet. 



Perpetual Fail said:


> They could do that by killing Kubo.



Kill a god?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

You need Gin's bankai for that one.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> What do you think all those banner are for?
> 
> And it's in the top 1000 most visited sites on the who web.
> 
> They make money by the truckload,them and MangaHelpers..



But they don't actually charge US to read the scans! Isn't that what they are complaining about?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> But they don't actually charge US to read the scans! Isn't that what they are complaining about?



dude they're probably making hundreds of thousands of dollars possibly from just those adds, thats what they want to stop.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> But they don't actually charge US to read the scans! Isn't that what they are complaining about?



You don't seem to understand the basis of advirtisments and banners do you?


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You don't seem to understand the basis of advirtisments and banners do you?



He doesn't at all.


----------



## Sefarian (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't help but snicker at all this in a cynical sort of way. These people are even stupider than the late 90's American music industry - they think they can stop people on the internet from pirating an _entertainment medium_? 

_*Give me a f'in break!!*_   

You guys in the so called, manga/comic coalition or whatever you self important swine are calling yourselves? Go talk to the people who run *picks a random music label* Warner Brothers Records. The internet is fucking Pandora's Box. You *cannot* stuff back inside what has already been released, but you can control what comes out of it!

If there is a demand, it *will* come out. And if you provide people with a way of getting what they want out of it, while making a profit, then it *will* work. There will always be piracy, but trying to fight piracy is a fight you *cannot* win. Instead, use it to your advantage. In the case of manga, pirate websites allow people access to a multitude of titles that they otherwise would never, EVER have known about. In this respect, they're like libraries, or if you want a music industry example, radio stations, except in your computer. Thanks to these guys, your product will get attention, but if you were to theoretically kill them off at the root, you'd be cutting your throat to spite your neck!

Seriously, are you industry people really *this* stupid? GOOD GOD! HEY! SHUESHIA, or... DENGEKI, or... *insert random manga/LN publisher here*, I'M AVAILABLE FOR AN EXECUTIVE MANAGEMENT POSITION! I promise you guys, I can do a better job than the dumb fuckers you got running your place! Give me the job, I'll have your products in the hands of more individuals than you ever could have imagined, while turning a better profit than these assholes ever could have dreamed of!

*sighs* 

Okay, I'm done ranting. I'm gonna go walk this way now... guess I'll need to accustom myself to using #lurk till a new set of online readers takes the place of the big ones out there now, presuming they all go down. Not that it'll take a long time. 

I could honestly imagine a group of people picking up the pirating cause in this case purely out of industry spite. Do they realize how _stupid_ they look by trying to do this this way?

Edit: I think that might be the most profanity I've ever used on a post on this forum.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

I doubt they'll do shit

Next week manga is still gonna be up

Viz media and the rest of the U.S. manga companies can go fuck themselves up the ass


----------



## Sefarian (Jun 13, 2010)

Xion said:


> They don't intend to completely destroy it. They intend to dismantle it like they are doing now and they are certainly accomplishing their goal.
> 
> I am amazed that the manga sites currently up had no contingency plans in place for this kind of shit.
> 
> ...



Semantics. You knew what I meant, didn't you? 

And who knows what contingency plans they may or may not have had in place. To my knowledge, this has only affected one site on an obvious level, has it not?


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

On another note this goes to Viz why the hell should I buy manga in-stores when they're wrapped in plastic? It's like they're trying to rip you off.

People want to know what they're buying before they paid for it.

Also don't use the goddamn M+ rating excuse. 

That's why people are as pissed off as they are at you.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What the fuck is IRC?



The dark underworld where no light shines and where these assholes will never be able to step in.

It is where manga shall thrive just like it once did in the days of the beginning.

It is..LA RESISTANCE!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08Wbh6HOWwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xion (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What the fuck is IRC?



...


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

OI how about a link to the website instead?

I hate googles bitch-asses


----------



## Xion (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OI how about a link to the website instead?
> 
> I hate googles bitch-asses





			
				Encyclopedia Dramatica said:
			
		

> Let me Google that for you is a site tool designed to pwn noobs with a single blow. Typically it goes like this ;
> 
> 1. Noob asks stupid question on a forum or IM
> 2. Pro goes to lmgtfy.com
> ...



**


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

They don't have the power to dismantle our website..... but we have the power to CRIPPLE theirs.  


EVERYONE TO VIZ MEDIA'S WIKIPEDIA PAGE!!!  

Fill it with "fuck you's" for them neglecting the manga fans


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2010)

> You sound like you're angry at Viz for taking action and trying to control illegal scans.



HOW DARE THEY TRYING TO STOP ILLEGAL ACTIVITY, I DEMAND ENTERTAINMENT WITH ABSOLUTELY NO FINANCIAL INVESTMENT WHATSOEVER.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 13, 2010)

Malware said:


> What happens if you get a legal alternative to scans online from Viz? People will whine and moan that they're " not leaving stuff in japanese" or "making me PAY and actually support a manga" oh my god! I have to actually pay so a company can make money! The horror!



Yeah, and those idiots will never ever pay for their manga to begin with and should just be ignored because they will always find excuses.

As for the rest of us, we WOULD pay for the recent chapters. Even if it still said "Zolo" I would pay for it. I, for one, would not make excuses.

And delay it three weeks just to spite the 'pirates' that never pay for anything? Brilliant idea! Will totally discourage everybody from finding their scans earlier! 

Actually no, it will not. Since so many people are so spoiled by their "perfect fan translations" the only thing that could ever, ever, have any hope of bringing them to the legal side is to have it right on time. Unfortunately even that will have little effect this time around. =/

In truth, if they release it three weeks later, fans will have access to it around a whole month earlier (because at least with One Piece the chapters are "acquired" 4-5 days before the WSJ is actually released.). _Nobody_ will wait for the legal releases.

So that would be a terrible idea and would actually _hurt_ the chances of such a thing succeeding. So how about we stop being immature and stop trying to "spite" people. Fortunately I think that the companies are "mature" so they would get it to us as soon as possible.


----------



## Malware (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Are you a moron or just pretending?



Nope , I'm not pretending. Thanks for calling me a moron tho. 



> There are places where Viz doesn't exist,



No freaking way!:amazed


> where it costs so much to import even one book it just isn't worth it,despite the best intentions of those living there.



Sorry 'bout that, bud. Maybe in those magical poor manga deprived places they have a company who officialy translates manga for them. Yeah, it's inconvient as hell for them, and for those who do have Viz, but who said anyone had to have manga in the first place? You sound like manga is a basic human right. If you can't afford to import, too bad. There's always local literature. 


> Also,nice to know you are such a kind person,taking the side of poor,poor Viz against the horrible attack of the leachers.



Why thank you, I sure am glad I know that I don't have the right to do illegal activites as I please, and if that means EXTREME inconvience for many others and myself, too freaking bad. Life still goes on with or without japanese comic books.


> You know,the same freaking people who made manga and anime known and worthy of being bought outside Japan and gave Viz their company in the first place.



I don't recall any of you guys "giving" Viz a company. And it still isn't an excuse.


> And delay it three weeks just to spite the 'pirates' that never pay for anything? Brilliant idea! Will totally discourage everybody from finding their scans earlier!
> 
> Actually no, it will not. Since so many people are so spoiled by their "perfect fan translations" the only thing that could ever, ever, have any hope of bringing them to the legal side is to have it right on time. Unfortunately even that will have little effect this time around. =/
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah. True that. Sorry for getting wound up, there.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2010)

I think they should fight piracy by offering translations of the latest manga chapters themselves.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Malware said:


> Spare me the "this company needs to let me do illegal stuff cause I ain't got no money"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are no manga stores in my country.
Not even comics stores.

Nada,zilch,nothing.

As I said before it's not the fact that I wouldn't pay a fair price for manga,but the fact that it would be so expensive to actually get a volume from abroad with the huge taxes and so forth and so on that it would take a fortune to actually follow even two or three manga.

But since you probably are a sheltered brat that grew up in a country were you can actually buy anything that you want at a small price,heck that's not your problem right?

All the others in less fortunate countries can go to hell for what you care right?

Since you are so high and mighty,I advise you to stop posting on this forum,since it contains so much bad,bad men and women who don't pay for their manga and go to the Viz forums,where you can talk peacefully with other upstanding citizens!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2010)

Does funi make any money off their sub streamings? If so, then the american manga companies should have a monthly subscription service where for a fee you can view the latest manga chapters that hasn't been releashed in the states yet.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 13, 2010)

They make money off of the advertisements that play during the episodes.

But yeah, for legally reading the most recent manga chapters, I think that a (small) fee would be both reasonable and for the best.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Bassoonist said:


> They make money off of the advertisements that play during the episodes.
> 
> But yeah, for legally reading the most recent manga chapters, I think that a (small) fee would be both reasonable and for the best.



A legal online reader would be excelent.

Either pay a small subscription fee for a couple of manga or the full subscription for all the manga.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Bassoonist said:


> They make money off of the advertisements that play during the episodes.
> 
> But yeah, for legally reading the most recent manga chapters, I think that a (small) fee would be both reasonable and for the best.



Now...see I wouldn't mind this, as long as the fee wasn't fucking insane.


----------



## Malware (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> There are no manga stores in my country.
> Not even comics stores.
> 
> Nada,zilch,nothing.
> ...



You are totally missing the point. No, I can't buy EVERYTHING I want. I'm not made out of money.  And even if you can't get manga in the first place it's still no excuse. Manga in the US isn't  cheap either, escpecially when your series  is long, or you want to support various series. Too freaking bad. If you can sum up a bunch of money to import, great I'm happy for you. But for now, life goes on, shit happens, and we both have to deal with the sad, sad, fact that we can't read comic books that one day we'll most likely probably find something 10 times better than.





> Since you so are high and mighty



 I'm high and mighty forand expressing an opinion different than yours. May you bow down to me.


> ,I advise you to stop posting on this forum,since it contains so much bad,bad men and women who don't pay for their manga and go to the Viz forums,where you can talk peacefully with other upstanding citizens!



Yeah, I know right? Standing up for a company who has done nothing wrong! I should go leave the whole forums because of that! I should go ahead and leave to the Viz forums so I can kiss ass there, right? I'm totally evil for starting a debate, right? Since so many people have different opinions than mine, I'll leave so I can say;

"yeah dude I agree lolz" in the Viz forums, right?

Nah, fine right where I'm at.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm thinking like $5 a month would be a good price for a legal online manga scan site, as long as it has a large selection


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Malware I don't think you understand the cost of something just to ship it overseas...that's what he's trying to convey to you...while if the sites get shut down, i;ll just go back to leeching off of Books-A-Million and Barnes and Noble like I do with comic books. He can't do the do same that's why he prefers reading them online, as having to constantly order something from another country will get damned expensive.



Gnome on Fire said:


> I'm thinking like $5 a month would be a good price for a legal online manga scan site, as long as it has a large selection



I'm thinking along the lines of 15-20 dollars a month, that way the companies will get a good share of the money and not have that much room to complain.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2010)

The butthurt in this thread is delicious.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 13, 2010)

Online pirating da best


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2010)

Now that I think about, I wouldn't mind a subscription fee.

15 dollars like EJ said would be good. And it's legal. I guess the only thing it would hurt is the people without a steady income. Or a job. Or someone to mooch off of.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2010)

Bassoonist said:


> They make money off of the advertisements that play during the episodes.
> 
> But yeah, for legally reading the most recent manga chapters, I think that a (small) fee would be both reasonable and for the best.



What about the VAs that work for them? I know a lot of people here prefer subs(myself included) but VAs need to make money too.

But would they lose money off an online reading service even if you paid a fee?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> A legal online reader would be excelent.
> 
> Either pay a small subscription fee for a couple of manga or the full subscription for all the manga.



This right here.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

I would argue with Malware but I don't like arguing with chimps that have a D- in english.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> A legal online reader would be excelent.
> 
> Either pay a small subscription fee for a couple of manga or the full subscription for all the manga.



Funny thing, Viz already has a free online manga reader and has been showing Rumiko Takahashi's new manga:




So they don't have an excue regarding Naruto, Bleach, and other mangas.


----------



## Malware (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I would argue with Malware but I don't like arguing with chimps that have a D- in english.



lawlz. I like it how having a difference of opinion makes someone a " a chimp with D- in english". If I had a D- in english, no way in hell would I be wasting my time on this forum. . I'm not gonna "argue" with you either, because I know every man is granted free manga as a right, amirite?

Also, take your first-grade ass insults somewhere else, m'kay?


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Malware said:


> lawlz. I like it how having a difference of opinion makes someone a " a chimp with D- in english". If I had a D- in english, no way in hell would I be wasting my time on this forum. . I'm not gonna "argue" with you either, because I know every man is granted free manga as a right, amirite?



The fact that you forgot an "a" is what make you a primitive chimp. 

Also on another note you wouldn't be arguing on this forum period since you have such a high and mighty resolve to eliminate manga online. You would be counting your money Viz media and the other money grubby U.S. manga companies. 

That's the reality of this whole matter. You with them you're nothing but a selfish cunt that cares little about your fans or the recession going on.

I'm not even arguing I'm educating a little boy who used to tattle on his classmates.


----------



## Malware (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The fact that you forgot an "a" is what make you a primitive chimp.
> 
> .
> 
> I'm not even arguing I'm educating a little boy who used to tattle on his classmates.


edit: Oh, btw, it's "make*S* you a primitive chimp. Not "make you" Irony. It stings.

Listen, I'm not gonna start a stupid flame war or anything but seriously, forgetting to use an "a" makes someone a primitive chimp? What the hell kind of logic is that? Who said I was high and mighty? You're just pulling insults out of your ass.

Also, I'm a girl not a boy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

Casual readers of online scantlations will probably hit the hardest. But if you're reading just a couple of series, you'll most likely just have to wait a little longer to get your legal releases (not a huge deal for those series that are currently licensed)

For those who are hardcore scantlation readers, they'll most likely be slightly inconvenienced. If you know where to search you can more than make up for the lost of those 30 or so major manga sites. 

I thought it would be horrible given that I read 200+ series, but so far the releases have been steady. The sources have changed a bit, but they're still easily down loadable or viewable.

Scantlations are illegal and therefore they should be a bit more seedy and discrete in how they're distributed. The recent models have been too brazen and made it difficult for publishers to ignore. 

*Edit:* Please refrain from flaming. I don't even need to point out anyone, just be civil to one another.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Malware said:


> edit: Oh, btw, it's "make*S* you a primitive chimp. Not "make you" Irony. It stings.



Oh gee howie you caught me...when I was busy trying to get ready to take a shower. 



> Listen, I'm not gonna start a stupid flame war or anything but seriously, forgetting to use an "a" makes someone a primitive chimp? What the hell kind of logic is that? Who said I was high and mighty? You're just pulling insults out of ass.



You have a strong holier than thou mentality that you''re waving in front of everyone.  



> Also, I'm a girl not a boy.



I said you're like

I never said that you weren't a girl.

Also if I did it's the internetz how the hell are people supposed to tell?

I would be less condescending towards you if your arrogance wasn't up the ass of your argument. 

We're allowed to scan our manga just like corporations are allowed to dupe customers into buying their bullshit. Savvy?


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Great just FUCKING great

Manga.Animea mangas are down 

Okay ya know what I'm serious

I mean

REALLY FUCKING SERIOUS



Someone give me a good writing to put on Viz media's wikipedia page

I don't care if I get arrested I just don't care

This is war you hear me? MOTHERFUCKING war


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Great just FUCKING great
> 
> Manga.Animea mangas are down
> 
> ...



Confirmed. Animea is down.

Damn. It was one of my sources for old manga. 

I can still view them, but it will only be a matter of time before they're gone.


----------



## Malware (Jun 13, 2010)

Let's just agree...


to disagree.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> They should however, allow non-paying members the ability to read the first couple of chapters of a manga to get people interested in it.



Yeah, they do that with Marvel comics online. They have a section with free comics you can read, but if you want to read on (they usually don't have the whole series), you have to subscribe.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @Jasper 222
> 
> Now I can't read Rokudenashi Blues anymore



Aren't there other sources? I seem to recall some.

But animea


----------



## Xion (Jun 13, 2010)

Differences of opinion are not just that. Differences of opinion influence legislation and the livelihoods of billions. When those differences of opinion are based upon misunderstandings, extreme biases, and a lack of intellectual honesty then many more suffer than otherwise would have.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

And so, all the manga nerds shall rise and fight against the facist regime that is viz media tv. 

.....

NO MORE DEFENSE DEVIL??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LETS BOYCOTT THE SYSTEM!

ARE YOU READY GAIZ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The horrid grammar in that Viz media letter makes it a chore to read. Makes it seem like a rant from a rabid fan, though the message is more or less understood. Btw, Oda himself said that Zolo was fine, much to the chagrin of many fans.
> 
> And I don't understand what the problem is with wrapping new manga in plastic. If it's a series that you are looking forward to reading, then it shouldn't really matter too much. As far as I know, that practice is done for Mangas with questionable and/or "mature" content. Same reason adult magazines and certain other magazines need to be wrapped in plastic when on newstands.



I don't understand that kind of thing either. The only one wrapped in plastic are the mature series...and they're done so to keep the kiddies that frequent book stores from getting into them.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Guys mind  revising what's wrote on the viz media page then?

Btw it just ain't the mature series

If I recall correctly it was Yu-gi-oh R was wrapped in plastic.


----------



## very bored (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If I recall correctly it was Yu-gi-oh R was wrapped in plastic.



But don't volumes of that series come with cards inside?


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

very bored said:


> But don't volumes of that series come with cards inside?



Nope

So anyone wanna help me revise the page I was just talking about?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

What page are you talking about?

Edit: Nevermind, I found it at Wikipedia. Did you write that?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

i'll do it. i'm bored as hell, might be fun.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2010)

emROARS said:


> ARE YOU READY GAIZ?



PUT YA GUNS ON!


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> What page are you talking about?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I found it at Wikipedia. Did you write that?



Yeah, some of it

@ em ROARS 

Thx man

Viz media page for people who wish to edit it


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a link



Shit we should edit the manga page of wiki too

putting why things are so fucked


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, some of it
> 
> @ em ROARS
> 
> ...



Not teenage fangirls


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Not teenage fangirls



lol yea

I don't want ta Twilight girls near


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

editting is interesting...


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL

"Everyone hates their translations because they have bad translators"


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm sorry it's 3am.  Edit it if you want.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone else gonna edit it?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 13, 2010)

Your entry got removed Blaze.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol why arn't I surprised.


----------



## Xion (Jun 13, 2010)

Guys please refrain from that kind of behavior as it could potentially get the thread locked and it does nothing to hurt Viz (who are not even spearheading this to my knowledge) and just creates slight work for Wikipedia editors.

If you want to actually protest this then boycott their products and services and do what you can to oppose them on that level. People like to think that that does nothing and individually they are right. But if we all act as individuals make that our prerogative then we become a collective force.

It's like littering. I am far from a _good_ person, but one thing I pride myself on doing that so many do not do is not littering. I never throw even wrappers into the woods, I always hold onto stuff and throw it away. It's a shame that more people cannot do something so simple; so many figure it does nothing to to protect the environment as an individual. When everyone thinks like that you get entire woods filled with excesses of lazy, ungrateful people. It's gotten to the point where when I see people throwing their disgusting cigarettes out windows, I want to lay into my horn behind them. Lazy fucking slobs. </rant>


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 14, 2010)

at least FMA is done. I just hope gantz, naruto, dgm, and maybe bleach finish before they get to MH. itll be a pain to have to search around for them. HxH, berserk, one piece, FT, and hni probably arent ending any time soon, and if certain sites get hit itll be like it was 10 years ago trying to keep up with them. back to irc it is...


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's just wait and see what happens.

The panic, I'm sure, is still unwarranted.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Your entry got removed Blaze.



Fuck if I care.

Say it wasn't neutral enough nor is portraying Viz as a company that makes simple mistakes.

Be nice if Viz saw it

@Xion 

How do we start this petition?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh and Bleach, in relation to your concerns about MT, here is Yukimura's, one of the admins of MT, response in a Yahoo answers question.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2010)

Pfft I doubt it will 

The publisher are just going to go back to business and not give a shit.

If Cartoon Network's thickheaded asses can't understand that we want CARTOONS on Cartoon Network how the hell will Viz media or any other manga companies listen?

EDIT:

Would it help if I posted signs on the Borders and Barnes n Nobles that Viz media does not know how to translate manga properly, make too many unnecessary edits, doesn't need to take out cigarettes and etc?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pfft I doubt it will
> 
> The publisher are just going to go back to business and not give a shit.
> 
> ...



QFT. A petition won't do a thing. They don't care about the fans. They've proven that time and again. 

I work at one of those stores. You should hear what I tell people about their translations sometimes.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> QFT. A petition won't do a thing. They don't care about the fans. They've proven that time and again.
> 
> I work at one of those stores. You should hear what I tell people about their translations sometimes.



How do they respond when you talk to them about the shitty translations?


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 14, 2010)

And here we separate the wheat from the chaff;
a new dawn where some fumble HTTP and some laugh.
The Man comes in to crush the peeps and free work.
Got Lurk? Got Lurk?
Gnash your teeth or take this with a smirk.
Got Lurk? Got Lurk?


----------



## emROARS (Jun 14, 2010)

There needs to be a good way now for people to understand IRC if that's all we're gonna get the manga from now.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 14, 2010)

emROARS said:


> There needs to be a good way now for people to understand IRC if that's all we're gonna get the manga from now.



Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> We'll all have to have everything on our comp and upload pages as we need them.



I know from experience that having hundreds of thousands of image files worth of manga can be quite the PC killer


----------



## Malware (Jun 14, 2010)

anyone heard of this?


Making a whole new topic would be useless, sense you'd basically end up discussing the same thing.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 14, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Link removed



Lol thanks


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Malware said:


> anyone heard of this?



...that's because he uploaded them to fucking youtube of all places, and he was arrested because he did so before they were actually released...I don't see what that has to do with this thread at all...it's not the same thing.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2010)

Teen arrested in Japan for leaking manga and anime

Well damn, they're going after the raw providers as well.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

They're only getting arrested because they keep doing it before the damn magazine actually comes out.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2010)

Mizura said:


> Teen arrested in Japan for leaking manga and anime
> 
> Well damn, they're going after the raw providers as well.



I suppose but I doubt that 14 year old kid was one of the raw providers. He probably posted chapters on youtube after it was released on the internet before the official release date. 

Poor naive kid.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2010)

Malware go the fuck away

Jesus you're more annoying with your little right-winged mentality than any of these holier than thou fucks trying to delete online manga reading sites.

Aye, let's start an Anti-Eng manga FC. 

Shoot, although not my best idea it's a good way to get back at companies like Viz media and them Americanizing our manga.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys don't like archive your manga? 

Ive been saving manga files since the first chapter I ever read......


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 14, 2010)

Meh, shit doesn't phase me. Come back to me when they stop Binktopia for that Kubo indecent. The guy who twittered Kubo was like asking for it, and shit wasn't achieved.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OI
> 
> While I admire your optimistic outlook on all of this it would be greatly appreciated if you were less of a dick towards people about it.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should take your own advice ?


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2010)

somebody's favorite manga site just got taken down it seems


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 14, 2010)

I just read Fairy Tail's new chapter from Animea. I don't understand what is going on.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2010)

never mind


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2010)

^

SERIOUSLY?

Dude, then how the fuck come Rave Master wasn't working for me 



			
				BlinkyEC said:
			
		

> Maybe you should take your own advice ?



And why prey tell should I do that?

I've already found some manga reading websites for myself


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone want me to share the manga website I've found?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 14, 2010)

Post it or don't. Feel free.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

I like this Blaze of Glory user.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah everyone is acting like assholes for no reason. Chill the fuck out.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Not enough space on their computers prolly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 14, 2010)

Downloading takes too much time.

Online readers are a nice little convenience for my lazy self


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Somebody's not taking into consideration on how much space said manga's would take up on the hard drive it would appear.


You worrying about that? Just get an external harddrive, I have a terabyte specifically used for storing the manga Ive read. The moneys inconsequential for me at least, and a terabyte will keep you good for a *long* time.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> They're quicker than waiting for pages to load on online readers that have ads popping out viruses and suddenly playing videos all the time lol. It's also not that hard to create individual folders for the series you're reading. Well, to each his own.



That's never happened to me. Pages load fast enough for me online and I have good security 

But yea, different for each person I suppose.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2010)

oh well back to #lurk or bakatorrent


----------



## Bleach (Jun 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Well, you said the speed of downloads was a problem but if your webpages load that fast then downloading a 3MB file shouldn't be that slow lol. Also, it's not that the pages themselves load slowly but the fucking adds get in the way, especially on Mangafox and OM is riddled with viruses in their ads quite often.



I never said I have a problem with downloading but downloading in general takes longer. Usually have to enter a captch and then wait 60 seconds for a download and its usually in a winzip file and to view the pictures by just clicking next you have to extract it into a folder and has to be the right folder and etc... I just find viewing online much less of a hassle.

Loading is no big deal for me and I never get ads or threats from ads. Occasionally on mangafox there is that one ad that has sound in it and is annoying as shit but I just refresh the page and problem solved.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I never said I have a problem with downloading but downloading in general takes longer. Usually have to enter a captch and then wait 60 seconds for a download and its usually in a winzip file and to view the pictures by just clicking next you have to extract it into a folder and has to be the right folder and etc... I just find viewing online much less of a hassle.
> 
> Loading is no big deal for me and I never get ads or threats from ads. Occasionally on mangafox there is that one ad that has sound in it and is annoying as shit but I just refresh the page and problem solved.


I'm not really sure what you mean by "the right kind of folder", just make a new folder, select all the images in the winzip, and drag them into the folder. Plus, a lot come with a folder already in the zip so you don't have to create a new one yourself. Either way its not really that hard lol.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, none of you guys have heard of programs that read images inside an archive? Cdisplay, MangaMeeya?

No one? Seriously?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 14, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> Wow, none of you guys have heard of programs that read images inside an archive? Cdisplay, MangaMeeya?
> 
> No one? Seriously?



Not until you mentioned it


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 15, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I knew of them, I find CDisplay worse than online readers often are when it comes to scaling,


What the fuck are you talking about? Do you have it on scaling a specific size or something? Mines just renders the image at its original resolution, like its suppose too, plain and simple, no ads; just HQ manga the way I like it


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 15, 2010)

ah well, different people have different wants, needs and circumstances. some like to get the best scan with the best translation, while others just want to read ahead and be done with it. 

to each his own.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Yes, you're right about that, I do. But it's nothing more than a few clicks.



Clicks take energy


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 15, 2010)

Heads up, MangaHelpers has taken down it's scans. They will still do translating stuff.  OLD NEWS

Also, they announced the pending launch of OpenManga


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Heads up, MangaHelpers has taken down it's scans. They will still do translating stuff.



Old news, pal...


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 15, 2010)

I wasn't late with second part was I?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 15, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> I wasn't late with second part was I?



Dunno actually, though if you were, I'm sure someone'll say it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 16, 2010)

They arrested a 14 years old boy


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

Old news dude.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> They arrested a 14 years old boy



$21 million...that's quite a bit of damages their claiming.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> They arrested a 14 years old boy


Shota gonna go to jail.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 16, 2010)

That figure they're demanding is insane.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2010)

Uh, how many websites are down now again?


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> They arrested a 14 years old boy



A 14 year old boy who posted up chapters of manga before they were even released in Japan.

I don't think it's even the matter that he was posting it online, here it's more that he was "leaking" them.


----------



## Xion (Jun 16, 2010)

Article said:
			
		

> Kyoto Police estimated the amount of damage to be two billion yen ($21 million).



I heard the music/movie industry had estimated losses in the trillions of dollars because of piracy. Or maybe that was one quarter. Whatever it was it exceeded the GDPs of some countries.

See people, that's why copyright law makes no fucking sense as it is and why so many people don't give a darn.

It's utter statistical nonsense. The numbers are practically made up on the spot. They probably think that each time one of these things receives a view (partial or otherwise) it constitutes a lost sale. The real loss from this one kid probably amounts to tens of dollars at most. Seriously, this is just retarded.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2010)

Xion said:


> I heard the music/movie industry had estimated losses in the trillions of dollars because of piracy. Or maybe that was one quarter. Whatever it was it exceeded the GDPs of some countries.
> 
> See people, that's why copyright law makes no fucking sense as it is and why so many people don't give a darn.
> 
> It's utter statistical nonsense. The numbers are practically made up on the spot. They probably think that each time one of these things receives a view (partial or otherwise) it constitutes a lost sale. The real loss from this one kid probably amounts to tens of dollars at most. Seriously, this is just retarded.



One credible analysis by the Institute for Policy Innovation concludes that global music piracy causes $12.5 billion of economic losses every year, 71,060 U.S. jobs lost, a loss of $2.7 billion in workers' earnings, and a loss of $422 million in tax revenues, $291 million in personal income tax and $131 million in lost corporate income and production taxes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

21 million good god...that's massivly extreme


----------



## Momoka (Jun 16, 2010)

That boy should've kept up with the official release date...hmm, seriousness


----------



## armorknight (Jun 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> One credible analysis by the Institute for Policy Innovation concludes that global music piracy causes $12.5 billion of economic losses every year, 71,060 U.S. jobs lost, a loss of $2.7 billion in workers' earnings, and a loss of $422 million in tax revenues, $291 million in personal income tax and $131 million in lost corporate income and production taxes.



The problem with such studies and numbers is that they make the very faulty assumption that most people would actually buy the product if only the "evil piracy" was stopped. However, the fact is that most people who get it for free wouldn't spend the money on it even if they like the product.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

> According to Iza News, the boy has deposed that the purpose of the scan streaming was to earn money via the affiliate advertisements in his blog. The police said he has received more than 100,000 yen ($1090). He purchased a PC by the income from the blog.



$21 million in damages for a little over $1,000 in personal gain doesn't quite seem even. 

But I thought he was just sharing it for the reputation and not for actual monetary gain


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> $21 million in damages for a little over $1,000 in personal gain doesn't quite seem even.
> 
> But I thought he was just sharing it for the reputation and not for actual monetary gain



Jesus christ I could understand fining him for twice the amount he put out...but dear lord 21 million is still way to much


----------



## Xion (Jun 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> One credible analysis by the Institute for Policy Innovation concludes that global music piracy causes $12.5 billion of economic losses every year, 71,060 U.S. jobs lost, a loss of $2.7 billion in workers' earnings, and a loss of $422 million in tax revenues, $291 million in personal income tax and $131 million in lost corporate income and production taxes.



I can't find much information that makes the "think-tank" IPI all that credible aside from their own biography. One interesting tidbit was that they were founded by a chain-smoking, lifelong Republican congressman lol.

Anywho...




Basically the "lost sales fallacy."

Yeah tech sites are the only ones really criticizing it, but that's more because they are the only parties that really care enough to actually check out the methodology behind their pretty PDF report.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Jun 16, 2010)

I noticed the other day that animea.net was down.  Evidently since I'm going to have to start buying manga again...GOODBYE MONEY!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Jun 16, 2010)

Meh, if your gonna say statistics are all BS then you can't trust any statistic you ever see because who know of its BS? So you have to assume that they know what they are talking about.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 16, 2010)

yaoiwhore said:


> I noticed the other day that animea.net was down.  Evidently since I'm going to have to start buying manga again...GOODBYE MONEY!!!!




Eh? It's up for me right now.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 17, 2010)

Mangafox series are being taken down one by one.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Meh, if your gonna say statistics are all BS then you can't trust any statistic you ever see because who know of its BS? So you have to assume that they know what they are talking about.



That's a very dangerous fallacy.

We're not saying all statistics are BS, we're saying THEIR statistics are BS.  Just like with a scientific experiment, if the methodology of a statistical analysis is deeply flawed then the results of that study are meaningless to reality.


Kinda like if you say that (just for instance) in the US, black (African American) citizens are getting screwed because they pay into Social Security and then only collect for two years before their average life expectancy expires.
Which is easy to say.  All you have to do is completely ignore disability benefits, the fact that most black citizens that actually do live to the average life expectancy exceed it by decades because the figure is artificially driven down by violent and socioeconomically imbalanced deaths among the young of the population, and forget that benefits pay out in advantaged proportion with regard to how little money you've been able to make throughout your life and that black citizens are more typically than not on the short end of the stick in that regard in American Society due to the lingering byproducts of the country's history.

And Boom, you've got a great argument that blacks get utterly screwed by SS, based on solid facts established in hard numerical values.  All you had to do was leave out hoards upon hoards of relevant facts and information.

Methodology matters.

Where're the studies examining how much money the music and entertainment industries are Making because of the free advertising and market penetration they get from piracy?  Where's the hat-tip explaining how if a couple of yahoos hadn't highjacked some manga and anime by legitimate and/or illegitimate means and held illicit public viewings of the material without the permission of the makers in schools and hovels across the nation there wouldn't have been an eruption of interest in Anime and the Anime Culture in America to begin with for god knows how long?



I don't mean to be a dick, and stealing is stealing, but you shouldn't get ripped off for $10,000.00 and then turn around and try to nudge out a claim for $100,000,000.00 in damages; that's stealing harder better faster and stronger.  I have pirated materials, and I can say that I've purchased copies of the same materials before pirating them, after having already pirated them, and am in the process of collecting copies in the middle of pirating or re-pirating the same materials, and that my collection of goods is larger than it would have otherwise been had I not had access to mass-availability media concerning these genre including piracy.  The "industry" has come out net positive on me given I have been enticed to purchase more through saturation; that's not going to be the case with every person and I wouldn't expect it to be.  Point being, how big of a deal manga and anime piracy _really_ is.  Are the losses really that damn far out ahead of the gains or is there some over-emphatic pissing and moaning going on?


Also I'll recommend a good read to you.  Please buy or steal this book:

How To Lie With Statistics, by Darrell Huff
Copyright 1982 by Darrell Huff and Irving Gets
ISBN 0-393-31972-8
W.W. Norton&Company,Inc. 500 Fifth Avenue, New York,N.Y. 10110


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 17, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Mangafox series are being taken down one by one.



So are they announcing this? Or did you just happen to come across it?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> One credible analysis by the Institute for Policy Innovation concludes that global music piracy causes $12.5 billion of economic losses every year, 71,060 U.S. jobs lost, a loss of $2.7 billion in workers' earnings, and a loss of $422 million in tax revenues, $291 million in personal income tax and $131 million in lost corporate income and production taxes.


As people have pointed out, that's assuming that all the pirates would have actually bought the books they've read online. Here is how I would usually prefer to go about things:

1. Read online.
2. Read at a book store. Without buying. I did this a lot before finding online alternatives. I'd buy a book from time to time, but rarely.
3. Borrow from friends. A friend once lent me the entire collection of Rurouni Kenshi.

In the case of 2, I'm more likely to actually buy a book, but then I really, really have to like that particular volume (enough to want to re-read it). I can say pretty confidently that I would Not have bought any of the recent Naruto, Bleach or One Piece volumes for example, they don't have enough re-read value.

Of the series I've read online, well over 90% is stuff I'd never have bought for myself, just flipped through at the store and that's that. Of the remaining, I'd still only pick the few that I think I like more than others, and the price must be reasonable enough. It just so happens that many of those I Do like enough to buy aren't even available, so oh well. :\


----------



## Kirito (Jun 17, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> So are they announcing this? Or did you just happen to come across it?



Well, they're not announcing it yet but it's happening.

I guess they're doing it gradually.

It's at the MF forums.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> One credible analysis by the Institute for Policy Innovation concludes that global music piracy causes $12.5 billion of economic losses every year, 71,060 U.S. jobs lost, a loss of $2.7 billion in workers' earnings, and a loss of $422 million in tax revenues, $291 million in personal income tax and $131 million in lost corporate income and production taxes.



I can tell that study is bullshit from the numbers alone. Typical appeal to accuracy. And the numbers are probably based on the apocalyptic 2002 studies done by, guess who, the music industry that fails to see it's their own fault record sales are going down... while people actually buy more concert tickets and for higher prices, supporting the actual musicians.


----------



## hussamb (Jun 17, 2010)

*no more online reading*

i am sorry if this is not the right place to put this, and i am sorry if some one already post this before.

Mangafox just removed a lot of manga further to copy write thing.

here is the news 



and here is the list 








maybe this is the start of a new wave.... every one start ur downlod, as maybe we will not read more mangas anymore


----------



## hussamb (Jun 17, 2010)

i am not a fan of mangafox, im just afraid that they will do the same with the other websites, they started with MF.... and i am sure they will not stop


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I just found out that OM hosts Metallica Metalluca so I don't realy care .

Also your second link didn't work for me for some reason .


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

Omg thats alot, and it got some of my favorite manga on there to so wth!?


----------



## hussamb (Jun 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I just found out that OM hosts Metallica Metalluca so I don't realy care .
> 
> Also your second link didn't work for me for some reason .



updated .... hopfully none of the mangas u r reading


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not reading anything on mangafox save MM .


----------



## hussamb (Jun 17, 2010)

again u r missing the point of my post... i am not promoting MF, all i am saying that for now its MF, next ?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like mangafox is gonna take a lot of there manga down booooo


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2010)

Nver used Mangafox so I don't mind .


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2010)

The retarded publishers don't seem to understand that it's their own fault for over-pricing their product and taking too fucking long to catch up with Japan.


----------



## MdB (Jun 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The retarded publishers don't seem to understand that it's their own fault for over-pricing their product and taking too fucking long to catch up with Japan.



Even if that was resolved, people would still look for excuses to not spend a penny on their entertainment.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2010)

MdB said:


> Even if that was resolved, people would still look for excuses to not spend a penny on their entertainment.



And whine that when something happens that makes it harder to steal it .


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

The castles are built, the rats sneak in and steal food.  The castle becomes better fortified, the rats become more clever and creative.  We want to pirate, suck up having to put some effort into it.  Streaming has made us lazy.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 17, 2010)

oh, look. Alarmism.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The castles are built, the rats sneak in and steal food.  The castle becomes better fortified, the rats become more clever and creative.  We want to pirate, suck up having to put some effort into it.  *Streaming has made us lazy*.



I was thinking more along the lines of complacency. People should remember that it is illegal and it isn't a right. I'm not passing any judgments since I read scantlations all the time (95% of the manga I read), but the whole idea that it's a god given right seems a bit odd. Keep it underground and you'll have no problems getting your free manga. Flaunt it like some of the larger sites and you're asking for trouble. 


I haven't really noticed much of a change and it hasn't affected my manga reading habits (currently reading 240+ series).


----------



## Momoka (Jun 17, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO not 20th century boys!!!


----------



## blackbird (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey that's Bakuman.

This is serious business. Should await any repercussions.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not. We'll see, won't we?


----------



## Xion (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Meh, if your gonna say statistics are all BS then you can't trust any statistic you ever see because who know of its BS? So you have to assume that they know what they are talking about.



That is pure stupidity.

Who funds the study and the research methodology behind the study are usually much more important than the study itself.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

I never did understand why people  used online readers, but I guess it does show that the publishers really are cracking down on big manga sites now. Doesn't really affect me yet since I either go directly to the source or use IRC. For catching up on stuff I do use MT, though they seem safe for now.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2010)

Also, online readers are good if you are debating something so you don't have to necessarily host every page you are gonna use on imageshack or something.




Xion said:


> That is pure stupidity.
> 
> Who funds the study and the research methodology behind the study are usually much more important than the study itself.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 17, 2010)

It's working now guys.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 17, 2010)

...Huh? 

Chapter 5.5 works fine for me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> ...Huh?
> 
> Chapter 5.5 works fine for me.



Yeah it's back up now...so false alarm.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, it was probably just some server error or something.


----------



## Xion (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


>



You better make the geg face because you clearly have neither a knowledge of statistical politics or rebuttals.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 17, 2010)

Mizura said:


> ... Maybe they assume that the population is too stupid to understand a paragraph of explanation such as "The study is based on a sample of n people chosen by method X, who were asked to answer the following questions: a, b, c, d"



Haha, sorry but when I read this the following quote came to mind. 

“The best argument against democracy is a five minute conversation with the average voter.”
 - Winston Churchill

Edit - Don't get me wrong, I'm with you on this. Statistics can be used in oh so many ways.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 17, 2010)

> Edit - Don't get me wrong, I'm with you on this. Statistics can be used in oh so many ways.


Haha, no offense taken. 

On Democracy though, after some pondering, it is my deduction that what makes democracy work isn't: "People rationally assess a candidates' capabilities, pledges and (mostly low) probabilities of carrying through with their promises."

The part that makes it work is "When a candidate messes the Hell up way too much, people vote for the other guy."

Cutting losses rather than optimal choice.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2010)

Xion said:


> You better make the geg face because you clearly have neither a knowledge of statistical politics or rebuttals.



Chill...

Because there is nothing to say when you obviously don't get my point and you are trying to justify your own sense of statistics


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 17, 2010)

We all get your point.  I am sorry that everyone seems to be harping on you so hard, but, we all understand what you were trying to say and we all disagree handily.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn. In my country, all mangas are in chinese. God dammit. The only english ones are Pokemon adventures.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Square enix has betrayed us.

The day has come.

They are coming.

Run.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 18, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Damn. In my country, all mangas are in chinese. God dammit. The only english ones are Pokemon adventures.



Where do you live ?


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2010)

And heres the ANN about mangafox


----------



## Mizura (Jun 18, 2010)

Mangafox is based in China? O_o;;


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2010)

Mizura said:


> Mangafox is based in China? O_o;;



lol that surprised me as well


----------



## Mizura (Jun 19, 2010)

I guess that explains the Chinese game ad I saw a few times.

And here I thought they had just become really really good at localized advertisements...


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 19, 2010)

That's gonna earn a 'kaaaay...'


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 19, 2010)

The perfect storm continues to brew, I see.

Wonder how far it will go.....hope I don't have to learn an entire new language to get quality shit after the dust settles.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2010)

Mizura said:


> Mangafox is based in China? O_o;;



Then why the fuck are U.S. publishers bitching? Shit, soon China is gonna own the US.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 19, 2010)

Bender said:


> Then why the fuck are U.S. publishers bitching? Shit, soon China is gonna own the US.



Because they are english scans...


----------



## Mizura (Jun 19, 2010)

Even if they're English scans, I'm still surprised that Mangafox is being so docile. China is darn good at giving the finger to Western countries, after all.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread has some serious discussion going on

I vote for this getting stickied


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 20, 2010)

Mangavolume, Spectrum Nexus, Mangashare, Bleach Exile, 9panels (this is a real cool site, i hope it never goes away) Manga Hut, AnimeA, Any Manga, etc. The list goes on. There are a lot of them.

Though i didn't even know about 1000manga. So no clue if any of those are related to it.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 20, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Mangavolume, Spectrum Nexus, Mangashare, Bleach Exile, 9panels (this is a real cool site, i hope it never goes away) Manga Hut, AnimeA, Any Manga, etc. The list goes on. There are a lot of them.
> 
> Though i didn't even know about 1000manga. So no clue if any of those are related to it.



Do any of those have the original saint seiya?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm seeing a repeat of what happened with the comics' industries


----------



## amorette (Jun 22, 2010)

YAOI?! 

I'm pretty sure another site will pop up somewhere if the big ones get closed down, though, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank God I can read Chinese.

Hope Chinese scans sites are not affected by this movement. >=) 

But still, I prefer reading English scans than Chinese ones. Hope the negotiations are a success. Looking forward to the Yuri or Tentacles series after Yaoi.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 22, 2010)

Lolwut?  He can sell it for $0.11 per chapter?  Are the middle-man costs really "that" high that he can sell shit for $0.11 at a shot "starting price" with no furnished supplies or support and still make more money than he did selling in weeklies and volumes?

That's crazy.

Even the really big ones that span upwards of 500 chapters, it'd only cost about $60.00 to get all of it at a shot at starting price per chapter.  I like where this is going.

Good info, have any more sources on it I wanna look at more?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 22, 2010)

*Here is the link to the*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 22, 2010)

> Little wonder then that they fear the opportunities offered by digital publishing so greatly – were mangaka to finally realise that for years now they have been able to sell directly to fans with no publisher intercession, they might finally break free of their financial control and cause the whole rotten structure to come tumbling down, only to be replaced by arrangements entirely alien to the big publishers



I actually like the idea, shame the publishers won't allow this.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you think NF will be one of the sites that gets targeted, since they have that MangaPlus thing on the front page?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 23, 2010)

The hosts themselves would be targeted, but not community sites that are only based off of their output or those who can lead others to active hosts; it'd be too hard to nail them with anything meaningful.  If you get the host, all that saved work is yanked down and everything else down the pipeline dries up.  Big fish and big fish only, or at least that's how I would do it if I was going to put up a fight.  Maximum results with minimum investment.

I mean really right now even they're not bringing any suits to fruition.  Why spend the money?  Look what's been accomplished already just by rattling their sabers.




PS when I went to the interview site my head exploded.  Damnit why god, why do we speak in different tongues?!  Guess maybe I'll shit-translate it later or whathaveyou.
Thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 23, 2010)

Mangafox took Naruto off.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 23, 2010)

^Way ahead of you buddy.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 23, 2010)

No surprises with MF.


----------



## Xion (Jun 23, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Mangafox took Naruto off.



Fortunately no recent Naruto chapter has been worth reading.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 23, 2010)

They also took off Tenjo Tenghe. Luckily, there are still plenty of other places to read it.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 24, 2010)

Shit it's like watching dominoes tumble in slow motion.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 24, 2010)

so should i start reading all the shit that i have missed before all hell breaks loose?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 25, 2010)

Is it just me or I can't read manga at MT anymore?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Is it just me or I can't read manga at MT anymore?



It still works for me, must be your computer.

Edit or maybe not, manga pages aren't loading...could be some maintence or something wrong with the server though


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope, they just have server issues.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

MT is working on my end.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 25, 2010)

Didn't OM say that they are still talking to the coalition people and trying to fight it out? I know its not public but I saw on a post somewhere that they would... Because you'd think OM would go down before Mangafox?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2010)

Hell it's not like people will rush out and buy them even if they shut down the sites, people will just go back to reading them at the stores...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2010)

So has the world ended yet?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So has the world ended yet?



No we can still steal manga .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> No we can still steal manga .



More now than ever...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2010)

They sure suck at this.


----------



## Altron (Jun 27, 2010)

Meh not surprised when this ends up being as futile as the RIAA. Though I do admit that I do buy actual Tankobon Volumes of series that I really enjoy like Black Lagoon.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 29, 2010)

My group is scanning Getbackers currently.

i'm optimistic :33


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2010)

^Lol wow. Now if everyone thought like that...


----------



## hussamb (Jul 8, 2010)

wow this is bad, so bad 
Chapter 33


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

hussamb said:


> wow this is bad, so bad
> Chapter 33



None of the manga I read seem to have been removed .


----------



## hussamb (Jul 8, 2010)

as i said before this is only the start.... :S
dont forget that this is not any site


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh I don't really care tbh .


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope they don't close MagatoShokan.
I will feel so bad 


chikkychappy said:


> Ch.58
> 
> i'm optimistic :33



What the hell? I'm not going to pay to read manga online. I'd rather buy it with that money then.

I hope that site is a joke.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 8, 2010)

As long they don't have to remove my favourite Series I will be fine


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2010)

hussamb said:


> wow this is bad, so bad
> Chapter 33





> Deadman Wonderland, Usagi Drop, Kuro Kami, Mirai Nikki, Soul Eater, Kuroshitsuji, Ikkitousen, FLCL, Battle Club, Bamboo Blade, +Anima, Great Teacher Onizuka, Samurai Deeper Kyo, Ranma 1/2, Urusei Yatsura, Inuyasha, Fruits Basket, Yubisaki Milk Tea, .hack//GU+, Zombie-Loan, Azumanga Daioh, Heart no Kuni no Alice, The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi, and Suzumiya Haruhi-chan no Yuuutsu are gone.



And nothing of value was lost


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe to you 

Not saying I read any of those but still...

This is just the beginning


----------



## Blinky (Jul 8, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> And nothing of value was lost



Exactly my thoughts .


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Feh, at least they didn't take down Pokemon Special.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking again at the list, it says they removed Aflame Inferno...I didn't even know that was licensed in the States...hell I haven't seen it anywhere near where I've lived the past five years


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> This is bad but i highly doubt much will happen.
> 
> P.S. What anime is your sig from?



Ga-Rei Zero lol


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Jul 11, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Ga-Rei Zero lol



Thank you lol


----------



## Sylar (Jul 11, 2010)

Damnit MT took down Soul Eater.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 11, 2010)

Sure it's not just a server error or something?

"We've clearly outgrown our current server setup. I've added another server to load balance for now, so let's see if that helps."

Could be because of this. New server is acting up or something.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 11, 2010)

It was just a server issue chill lol.

MS won't go down as easily as some other sites.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Probably easier for MS to stay running though since they only post new releases, which for people in other countries who can't get them for much longer otherwise, it seems logical.  But yeah, at least there are still quite a few sites running.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2010)

is anything still up? i need to save some pics from there before everythings down.

FUCK everythings gone! I was going to even save some short series and re-up them. What the fuck dude. Usually you wait a day for shit like this before you take everything down!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

They even took down Pokemon Adventure...damn that sucks even more...


----------



## Sylar (Jul 15, 2010)

Goddamnit EVERYTHING is gone.

I was almost caught up on Pokemon Adventure.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2010)

why is one and 1000 manga so safe? because the scans are too shitty for them to care?

this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2010)

What....


THE



FUCK


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 15, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> why is one and 1000 manga so safe? because the scans are too shitty for them to care?
> 
> this doesn't make any sense.


They are waiting for the COD to close everything, mangatoshoken isn't.


----------



## Cash (Jul 15, 2010)

wooow, that sucks. i found it a couple of months ago and it became my favorite site to read manga. just saw all of my reading list is empty. guess im logging out for good. this sucks.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2010)

I knew I should've saved some of the manga on there

I knew I should've saved the manga on there

But like a dumbass I didn't....


YOU KNOW WHAT MANGA PUBLISHERS?

FUCK YOU

FUCK YOU AND ALL YOUR CRAPPY ENGLISH MANGA TRANSLATIONS! 


I don't give a shit what you do to manga streaming websites I'm not buying any of your goddamn watered-down books! EVER! You guys could've solved this DIPLOMATICALLY but no you had to be a bunch of jealous douche bags and target the little guys.




Do they even realize why no one wants to buy their mangas or Shonen Jump for that matter? They whore the shit out of Naruto, aren't even close to caught up with the manga in Japan, take out loads of important scenes cuz of responses from right-winged empty headed moral guardians, destroy artistic nude scenes, have erased all traces of "Fuck" like what's missing in Hellsing and Berserk Dark Horse despite the fact it's a Mature reader book. Anything with a religious reference is erased (glares at Viz) and to top it all off you've AMERICANIZED MY FAVORITE MANGA DETECTIVE CONAN (Now called Case Closed) and have TURNED IT INTO A PIECE OF CRAP!


WHAT THE HELL MAKES ANY OF THESE PUBLISHERS THINK WE'LL THROW OUR MONEY AT THEM WHEN THEY CONTINUE TO MAKE THESE HORRID ABOMINABLY, SHALLOW, WEAK EDITS TO THE POINT THEY COMPROMISE THE STORY FOR US?


No one wants to read a manga that has been revised for those of a lower age level like you're doing for Pokemon adventures. It's called LEECHING you  charlatans! Something which is exactly what's wrong with businesses in America nowadays. 

If you really want to market something for children then come up with something on the spot instead of vandalize our fandom.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 15, 2010)

Holy fuck Bender 

I'm a fan of your rants


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2010)

this can't go unnoticed. Let us attack Viz's building!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

lol have fun figuring out how to use IRC and /a/ newfags. Good to be going back to the old days before we had all these online sites.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2010)

the war has begun


----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> They are waiting for the COD to close everything, mangatoshoken isn't.


what the hell is COD?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

hehey said:


> what the hell is COD?



Cease and Desist notice i'm guessing, the O is probably just a typo


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> lol have fun figuring out how to use IRC and /a/ newfags. Good to be going back to the old days before we had all these online sites.


Indeed XD

I can't wait till all the online garbage readers go offline, the Shounen leets gonna be running around like lambs to the slaughter


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

I remember back in the day when we all had to cobble together on /a/ and notify each other when new chapters were released on IRC. Then about 3 years ago all of a sudden these sites started popping up. They were convenient but drew way too much attention and made manga too easy to get, which drew a lot of idiots to the community as a result. Hopefully this purge of online readers will help get the community back to the smart few.

btw I'm not calling everyone who uses online readers idiots, just that a lot of them are.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 15, 2010)

Bah, I'll have to be less lazy then.

Figures.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

...and once again they act as if we're going to buy thier toned down crap if they shut down the sites. When people will just back to download sites or just leech of bookstores and not buy them irregardless


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I'll have to start visiting libraries and bookstores more.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> lol have fun figuring out how to use IRC and /a/ newfags. Good to be going back to the old days before we had all these online sites.



Its pretty easy 

The only hard part is registering.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

I would buy everything if I actually lived in Japan. But I'm not paying shipping fees for volumes and definitely not issues of their respective magazines (not sure if I can even do that). The only thing I'd pay shipment from Japan for are certain light novels (Toaru Majutsu no Index, Zero no Tsukaima, Shakugan no Shana, etc.).

Really, this could all be solved if they just adapted a business model that made sense in the 21st century. But nope, it always has to be the difficult way; until they're on the edge of the cliff before they make common sense changes.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

Not everyone is rich


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Use /a/ or mangaupdates.



/a/ sucks rotten ass and mangaupdates aren't very up to date with the releases.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> /a/ sucks rotten ass and mangaupdates aren't very up to date with the releases.


/a/ is the most epic thing on the internet. 

And I don't know what manga you follow, but they're up to date on everything I follow. In fact, they're s accurate and fast that it seems like they automatically know when a new chapter of something has been released lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Sadly Mangafox has removed a good bit of it's library as well...there's also BleachExile I think


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

Ugh. It looks like soon I will have to actually work to get my manga


----------



## Kenshiro (Jul 15, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what /a/ is?

Is it similar to #lurk?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

They could always make another site


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 15, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Looks like you need IRC and Lurk buddy.



Please wise one, explain these things to me.


----------



## Kenshiro (Jul 15, 2010)

Killer Bee said:


> Please wise one, explain these things to me.



Follow Zaru's guide.

ch 82


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It will get taken down. if they leave it open they'll still be losing the money they've been bitching about



They aren't losing a cent from people reading online, just like the music industry and Hollywood isn't losing shit from people downloading things.

They are purely speculating and assuming that people would pay for shit if they couldn't download things, which everybody knows they wouldn't. 

Everybody would just find a new way of "stealing" (I object to this term btw) shit. I fucking -HATE- going to the movies and would never subjugate myself to that unbearable torture just to see some ghey-ass movie I don't have any real interest in if I wasn't able to download it, nor would I buy any CD's except for the ones I buy regardless of their availability on the net.

I will never in my life give a cent to VIZ to promote their disgusting rape of various titles or their severely limited amount of good seinen titles, and the majority of people reading online wouldn't either.

You can't drain the ocean by cutting off a bunch of streams, look how well it went with Napster.

Don't buy into their horse-shit about losing money, it's a fabricated lie.
Viva la Revolution.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 15, 2010)

The only thing I'd buy if it ever got officially translated are the Baccano! novels

Anything besides that, then no


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Can anyone tell me what /a/ is?
> 
> Is it similar to #lurk?



Isn't that 4chan?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 15, 2010)

Bender said:


> Gratuitous font-sizing


That was pretty damn good.  If a legitimate effort to mount a backlash ever did coalesce I'd hope you were involved with it.  Positive passion.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It will get taken down. if they leave it open they'll still be losing the money they've been bitching about


That depends on where their servers are located actually, which is in Canada last time I checked.



Kenshiro said:


> Can anyone tell me what /a/ is?
> 
> Is it similar to #lurk?


No, it's the internet term for the anime and manga discussion branch of 4chan.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand where to begin with 4chan? WTF it's like a maze lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 16, 2010)

Just go to a section you're interested in and lurk.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 16, 2010)

Yea 4chan is way 2 complicated for me to even try.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 16, 2010)

I never have understood what people mean by it's complicated lol. NF is more complicated than 4chan.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I never have understood what people mean by it's complicated lol. NF is more complicated than 4chan.



I don't understand how I'm supposed to find stuff. I accidentally stumbled on the gif section (don't ask I'm not the same person after seeing it), when I found the Manga section there was nothing I was looking for. I couldn't even find a search function.


----------



## Red (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope those companies like losing customers because they just lost my patronage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah once people altogether stop buying english volumes of their companies work they'll fuckin know who they fucked with.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2010)

american companies take forever to release volumes, seriously that's the main reason why i started reading manga online and its not like i don't buy ANY english mangas. I have quite a few. Like 10 volumes of FMA. Shit if profits are that low they only have themselves to blame due to their shit advertising and marketing. Who the hell licenses 3 volumes a year for a series thats 20+ volumes? it baffles me. Bleach isn't even at grimmjow vs ichigo in hueco mundo yet.....YES THIS IS WHY WE PIRATE!


----------



## Corran (Jul 16, 2010)

Well crap, I only just found out Toshokan got purged  And there were so many manga I was reading! And most of it was stuff that hard very hard names to remember. They weren't even popular mangas either. They also took down all the stuff that didn't have a western release. I feel so empty now


----------



## hussamb (Jul 16, 2010)

when i put this here, every one jock at me and said they dont care



hussamb said:


> wow this is bad, so bad
> Spoilers for 296 are out


----------



## Pipe (Jul 16, 2010)

No Mangotoshokan too , now where I will find good quality manga


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know I haven't even really felt the purge of the manga sites.  Honestly as a comic book fan it's MUCH harder to find stuff when compared to manga and even then its amazingly easy.  There are tons of ways to find manga,  you just gotta look for it.  Like we did back in the day :|

oh and support the artists


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2010)

Meh.  There are other places to get manga.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> oh and support the artists



*NO, MAN! NO! THAT'S NOT COOL!

FIGHT THE POWER MAN!

DOWN WITH SOCIETY AND IT'S "RULES"!*


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> oh and support the artists


This isn't supporting the artists it's supporting the publishers. :/


----------



## Griever (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't really understand this... i mean the sites that thay are trying to take down do more good for their sales than harm... i mean shit, if not for the online readers i would have never bought a single manga volume (and i know i'm not the only one) and without the online readers i'm probably never gonna buy a manga volume again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2010)

Griever said:


> I don't really understand this... i mean the sites that thay are trying to take down do more good for their sales than harm... i mean shit, if not for the online readers i would have never bought a single manga volume (and i know i'm not the only one) and without the online readers i'm probably never gonna buy a manga volume again.



I know damn well if i never read FMA, Alita or HXH online i never would have bought any volumes just from glancing through a few pages of them in a book store.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol. What will everyone do now?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 16, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Lol. What will everyone do now?



Use other sites .


----------



## gohan570 (Jul 16, 2010)

cant they just put servers in germany or something? US or japan shouldnt be able to touch them then


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 16, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Lol. What will everyone do now?



i use the OTP


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I know damn well if i never read FMA, Alita or HXH online i never would have bought any volumes just from glancing through a few pages of them in a book store.



That's not the most valid argument, strong word of mouth is really the reason I check out anything be it movies, albums, or manga/comics


----------



## Bleach (Jul 16, 2010)

Its ok. They are slowly dying off


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 16, 2010)

Dude, not cool...


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

@ Lightysnake 

Oh, get over yourself not everyone is a puritysue. 



Bleach said:


> Its ok. They are slowly dying off



But wait, I thought he was one of the people who was on our side?

On another note fucking wiki

Neutrality my ass

The whole Viz media article is incredibly biased as fuck and mainly dickriding them.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> when we're getting this shit for free.



Better to get shit for free then get ripped off for shit manga we get at Barnes N Nobles and Borders.

It's okay that the writing (story-wise) is bad but when it comes to translation. Fuck you. 

I'm not buying it, I rather my money go to paying my taxes then that. It's like trying to eat all your food with your hands. It's impish monotonous bullshit.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 17, 2010)

Bender said:


> @ Lightysnake
> 
> Oh, get over yourself not everyone is a puritysue.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm up my own ass for thinking that mocking a man's death over this issue is seriously uncool.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 17, 2010)

So who is going to replace the old dude?


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, I'm up my own ass for thinking that mocking a man's death over this issue is seriously uncool.



Did I say that? No, all I'm saying is that you can't expect everyone to have a kind, sympathetic, sad reaction to everything.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 18, 2010)

Bender said:


> Did I say that? No, all I'm saying is that you can't expect everyone to have a kind, sympathetic, sad reaction to everything.



I can sure expect some common human decency.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 18, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> I can sure expect some common human decency.



now that would just be silly

it's cool to be tough and mean

grrr


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2010)

From where I am, it's impossible to get certain mangas in takoubon as the local publishers did not obtain the licenses.


----------



## Will Smith (Jul 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> now that would just be silly
> 
> it's cool to be tough and mean
> 
> grrr



Especially, behind the safety of a computer screen.

On Topic: As long as companies decide to put up manga simulcast to replace online aggregators, I could careless.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2010)

Are they resorting to DDOS attacks now? Seems like several sites are down or is it just me? 

-Edit-

The sites are back up again.


----------



## hussamb (Jul 18, 2010)

i just started reading Gantz (;-


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2010)

hussamb said:


> i just started reading Gantz (;-



Same here. It is awesome and I sort did a marathon up to chapter 130.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 18, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Are they resorting to DDOS attacks now? Seems like several sites are down or is it just me?
> 
> -Edit-
> 
> The sites are back up again.



I'm pretty sure that would be illegal 

I think if that happened and the sites knew it was the coalition they could have a possible lawsuit against the coalition


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 18, 2010)

It just seemed like something fishy was going on when most (not all, I could still connect to the less popular ones) of the sites I tried were down at the same time.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I wonder if they got paid alot to write this up


----------



## zuul (Jul 19, 2010)

Griever said:


> I don't really understand this... i mean the sites that thay are trying to take down do more good for their sales than harm... i mean shit, if not for the online readers i would have never bought a single manga volume (and i know i'm not the only one) and without the online readers i'm probably never gonna buy a manga volume again.



That's the same for me.

i'm not going to spend my money on volumes when I have no idea if it will please me or not.

I'm really a picky reader, the odds are that I will most likely find them boring/stupid/uninteresting.

So yes, I won't probabely be buying mangas anymore, except for completing the ones I'm already on.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2010)

lolollololol

Resorting to wallstreet now


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2010)

blue berry said:


> I wonder if they got paid alot to write this up


I like how the only things that have been targeted are MH, which sucked already, and online readers, which sucked already. For now they don't seem to be going after any specific groups at all. I should be thanking the publishers.


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 19, 2010)

Why would you want to help them out?  Its not like japan suffering alot from this.


----------



## hehey (Jul 20, 2010)

blue berry said:


> I wonder if they got paid alot to write this up


did i just hear mention of the FBI in that?


----------



## jazz189 (Jul 20, 2010)

hehey said:


> did i just hear mention of the FBI in that?



They actually think that the FBI will concern themselves with copyright infringement.

Now its time to place your bets people how much money do you think that the U.S. and Japanese manga publishing companies will lose from this?


----------



## Griever (Jul 20, 2010)

zuul said:


> That's the same for me.
> 
> i'm not going to spend my money on volumes when I have no idea if it will please me or not.
> 
> ...



Yup, This is just obvious..... Which leads to me wonder why thay can't see that? .

thay are gonna lose a shit load of sales over this  i can't help but find it amuseing how apparently we know more about business than thay do


----------



## jazz189 (Jul 20, 2010)

Griever said:


> Yup, This is just obvious..... Which leads to me wonder why thay can't see that? .
> 
> thay are gonna lose a shit load of sales over this  i can't help but find it amuseing how apparently we know more about business than thay do



Its because they refuse to innovate, they're afraid of change, and for that they will suffer. Its funny because if they had done any little bit of customer research, or hell research on other media publishing companies that tried to do the same thing they'd know that this is not the way to go. What's makes it even funnier is that they can gain their customer feedback very easily, but they don't try. I'm currently majoring in business and the first thing we learn in Business 101 or whatever equivalent class is that customer research is god. It is your bread and butter it is what helps you to make your money, well that and marketing, which also needs customer research in order to work. The second thing you learn from majoring in business is the supply and demand curve, which goes if supply goes up then prices should go down, and if the income of your customer goes down then so should your prices, keeping prices the same in a recession is like signing your death warrant, its the basics of economics.


----------



## Rene (Jul 20, 2010)

Back to Irc channels we go.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2010)

I find this incredibly stupid. My brother has a couple shelves of manga; most of which he would have never heard of, much less bought, if he hadn't read them online first.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2010)

Rene said:


> Back to Irc channels we go.



which once you learn to use, it's pretty much the best way to go


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I think their servers are somewhere far away country where they can?t do nothing thats my guess



Mangafox was owned by a chinese based company.

I'm sure they can get there dirty hands around the globe.

There's probably something else. They are probably getting riding for the final attack.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

They'll reveal their bankai .


----------



## Dimeron (Jul 20, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> They'll reveal their bankai .



China = Aizen when it comes to this stuff. Chinese pirates can make M$ and apples bend over, they will not be scared of couple manga publishers.


----------



## Sefarian (Jul 20, 2010)

*Yawns*.

I wonder how long it'll take for the community to regroup these sites with foreign servers? They should go have a nice chat with the World of Warcraft pirating community. They've been using servers in places like Ukraine for years, which laugh at things like COD letters. 

I can't believe that these publishers don't get that this is only going to blow up in their faces in the end and put a lot of them out of business. Wont effect me any... if I want to read a manga, not having access to a streaming page will only make it a little less convenient -- which was all these pages where. Convenience. The better convenience made it easier to find out about new manga and keep reading the ones I already knew about. As a side effect, well, it can't be helped if my hard copy collection grew as I learned about new series, but I guess they just don't want people buying their product. 

Should be interesting to watch these publishers kill themselves off.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

It's finally starting. The online manga movement by publishers.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2010)

Bout time. I'll wait to see if it sucks or not before I make final judgement. They should also make an app for iPad like DC and Marvel.

EDIT:



> The service *requires Adobe Flash Player* on Microsoft Windows or Mac OS X.






*HTMLFUCKING5*


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh God. An Apple lover 

It's ok, Adobe rules the flash world.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jul 21, 2010)

What's the story with Manga Fox? They originally took down a bunch of series, including the big 3, but now they all seem to be back.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Oh God. An Apple lover
> 
> It's ok, Adobe rules the flash world.


I don't have to be an Apple lover to want common sense platforms of the future to be behind other platforms of the future. I hate how Flash causes my CPU to go from .05% to 57% in one second flat just from watching a Youtube video and makes the fans roar like a motor. Besides that, it only makes sense to make an app for the iPad, something that is made with digital media viewing in mind.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I don't have to be an Apple lover to want common sense platforms of the future to be behind other platforms of the future. I hate how Flash causes my CPU to go from .05% to 57% in one second flat just from watching a Youtube video and makes the fans roar like a motor. Besides that, it only makes sense to make an app for the iPad, something that is made with digital media viewing in mind.



Well then for the sake of the world, I hope all the manga publishing companies view iPads the same way that Hayao Miyazaki views them.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2010)

Opinions from old men who have probably never used an iPad and aren't CEOs mean very little. Also, I think something is wrong with him if he's fantasizing about people masturbating with their iDevices.

Besides, .


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Its ok. Miyazaki and his opinions are still made of win. I still hate ipads and Apple and hope they burn.

 But ofc either an official or an unofficial app will be made. The market for apps is quite large and popular now.


----------



## The Monarch (Jul 22, 2010)

FUCK YES

Glad to see that shithole finally being put down

I'm weeping with happiness ;D


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2010)

Great, now I have to start using IRC again. (Hate that thing.)


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2010)

The other sites'll go down too.

OM actually had a chance at surviving.

I doubt the rest will.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

OM chose this voluntarily. Let's not get nuts


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

Again, OM and MH did this voluntarily. Can we stop the doom and gloom for this?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> OM chose this voluntarily.



They did? 

That changes things a bit. Maybe the more obscure online readers will go under the radar.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 22, 2010)

If all else fails, i'll start learning better chinese.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> They did?
> 
> That changes things a bit. Maybe the more obscure online readers will go under the radar.



Look at the message. It's the usual "Kowtow to the publishers as we realize they mind now."

Yeah, it is voluntary.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Again, OM and MH did this voluntarily. Can we stop the doom and gloom for this?



Do you seriously believe that? They've received quite a few cease and desist notices over the years, and just _now_ they decide to step out? Seems far too convenient to grow a moral conscious after having little to no qualms of hosting the manga as long as they did.

The only reason they're not talking about the companies and/or organizations putting pressure on them is because:

1) They don't want the community backlash against them

2) They don't want the community to throw a fit over those specific companies and/or organizations

3) They'd rather not publicize their legal matters

It's not outlandish in the least. It is only simple deduction and common sense.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 22, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Do you seriously believe that? They've received quite a few cease and desist notices over the years, and just _now_ they decide to step out? Seems far too convenient to grow a moral conscious after having little to no qualms of hosting the manga as long as they did.



This. The end is nigh.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

There was never this much an organized resistance. And what 'end' is nigh? Doomsaying helps nothing.


----------



## Champloon (Jul 22, 2010)

alright peepz back to the sewers we call iRC
but some day...some day out of those sewers we shall climb! And there shall be hell to pay!! Join the resistance!!!!

Uh sorry been replaying Half Life 2 and got caught up in the moment...


----------



## 11wongjk2 (Jul 22, 2010)

I just hope that IRC is so obscure that they won't notice


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

MH was always like this, though. Even when they weren't threatened. I'm not denying methods will change, but the whole 'The end is NIGH' is getting a mite...odd


----------



## Lupin (Jul 22, 2010)

I just wanted to say something cool. But alright, i'm gonna start packing up now.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's fair. I doubt online reading will vanish completely, though. It'll become smaller, more private, but it's too popular to die away.


----------



## Will Smith (Jul 22, 2010)

Online viewership isn't going to die, just the mainstream sites will go under.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 22, 2010)

If online-viewing wants to stick around, it has some major revamping to do. Like you mentioned, it'll become a lot more secular and private. Likely places requiring registration and that sort. Though it'll be going underground for a while to try and lay low so that things cool down.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 22, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> If online-viewing wants to stick around, it has some major revamping to do. Like you mentioned, it'll become a lot more secular and private. Likely places requiring registration and that sort. Though it'll be going underground for a while to try and lay low so that things cool down.



registration isn't much of an incovinience

i have accounts on all manga sites that allowed it.... it meant keeping track of mangas easier


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2010)

Damn, i see a future and in that future i will have to wait a few more minutes to read manga. Could be worse


----------



## Zhiyao (Jul 22, 2010)

man I am so bummed out that this happened that I wish 4 chan can do something evul to those publishers


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2010)

well shit, time to go to the IRC and Lurk thread and start figuring out how to get it to work then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 22, 2010)

hey how about everyone boycott viz and all the other manga publishers outside of asia?


----------



## NyXpun (Jul 22, 2010)

damnit  dont take away my one piece manga


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Do you even know what you're talking about?


----------



## abcd (Jul 22, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Do you even know what you're talking about?



no he doesnt


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

Zhiyao said:


> man I am so bummed out that this happened that I wish 4 chan can do something evul to those publishers




4chan is always able to come up with something


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

If they're scanning the manga now, there's little reason they won't continue to do so, IMO


----------



## Rikishi (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's gonna be other smaller websites with free manga that'll crop themselves up after all this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2010)

Rikishi said:


> I'm pretty sure there's gonna be other smaller websites with free manga that'll crop themselves up after all this.



Agreed, as others have said they're not going to stop this completely, think of the internet as cockroaches or ants, you can kill one colony of them, but another one will soon take it's place


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, that'll work...I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

Ugh. Gonna have to actually do some work to get my manga now ~.~


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

You're going to have to do a bit more work.

Literally. A bit. A very small amount.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 22, 2010)

People with large amount of manga favourites are going to have a tad little hard work.


----------



## Denizen (Jul 22, 2010)

At least these companies have a free and legal alternative to previewing manga series that's good.

Oh wait, there isn't one, lol!

Seriously, why are Publishers so childish? Making an enemy and defeating it may seem like good business, but the reality is that you have to adapt to current situations, which involves throwing away immature ideas of "pirates" that are "stealing" work.

More importantly than the people who scam their artists, what about the actual artists themselves? Will they benefit from this before the publishers do? Nooope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

Tehmk said:


> People with large amount of manga favourites are going to have a tad little hard work.



Reading 271 series currently, and it's only gotten easier these last few months.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2010)

Denizen said:


> At least these companies have a free and legal alternative to previewing manga series that's good.
> 
> Oh wait, there isn't one, lol!
> 
> ...


Hey chartfag, when will the next anime chart be out?

Oh yeah, publishers suck.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 22, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Reading 271 series currently, and it's only gotten easier these last few months.



What's your secret?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Mangaupdates. :/


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so glad I made a MAL before this all happened. Or else I'd lose even more track of everthing.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Do you use Mangaupdates? If not, start. It's far better for keeping up with manga than MAL.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 22, 2010)

Indeed, NF is great for updates too, just sub the thread and choose the instant to email option.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 22, 2010)

Myanimelist right? Never used that, MU is enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

Tehmk said:


> Myanimelist right? Never used that, MU is enough.



I don't use MAL to track down new releases, only to keep track of what I read. There's something soothing about being able to update your list without even needing to open a web browser.

As for MU, you can't go longer than an hour without finding a new release of something you read (or maybe that's because I read so many titles.)

Thanks to MU...within the last 8 hours, I've been able to scoop up 19 new chapter releases from an assortment of different series (which is pretty average)


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't understand why Square  is making it a paid model when they could probably profit from the amount of page views they'd get if it were free. I'm assuming they want a more clean experience than a bunch of ads I guess, but I don't think most people mind.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I don't understand why Square  is making it a paid model when they could probably profit from the amount of page views they'd get if it were free. I'm assuming they want a more clean experience than a bunch of ads I guess, but I don't think most people mind.



There probably doing an experimental phase to see how well it goes. I'm guessing if it goes well, then other publishers will follow and vise versa.


----------



## Sefarian (Jul 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> _Publishers aren't *that* stupid lol._ I'm sure sooner or later there will be a one service for many different kind of manga thing or something along those lines. And it would have to be digital. _I'm 100% sure the publishers know that they can increase there profits greatly by going digital._ They are already being pushed to do so and will get even greater pressure as time goes on. They can really only get a great service with trial and error even if it costs them money because in the long run the benefits will outweigh the costs.



You're way more optimistic than I am about these guys if you really believe that. 

It took massive court action and serious public backlash in the music industry here just to arrive at the conclusion that, "hey, we can make a huge profit off this if we pull our heads out of our butts and use this!". I can't help but imagine that manga publishers wont be any different if they're going to go out of their way on going on a big ass deal united crusade... thing... that they've decided to do. 

If I was a betting man, which I'm not, I'd bet that until someone stands up to this little coalition and lands things in court, we wont see a serious attempt at a reasonable alternative that's legal. 

Until then, or until enough of the market unites and tells them we wont buy their product unless they do better, they'll just shove off badly marketed, terrible quality copies of the original product with horrible translations at an abysmal pace. I mean, really, if I were the head of Square (for example) and I could sell bad quality/cheaply produced copies of my product for more than they're worth and people would buy it, I'd sell it to them (I mean hell, just look at Final Fantasy these days. ). 

Shit, just look at the cost of buying anime DVD's in Japan if you want an example of how these guys do business. It's not unheard of over there to pay the equivalent of 50$ for a 3 episode DVD! If they do have an online "streaming" page for manga (not sure what else to call it), it's going to be outrageously priced from the get go. Bank on it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2010)

Sefarian said:


> Shit, just look at the cost of buying anime DVD's in Japan if you want an example of how these guys do business. It's not unheard of over there to pay the equivalent of 50$ for a 3 episode DVD! If they do have an online "streaming" page for manga (not sure what else to call it), it's going to be outrageously priced from the get go. Bank on it.



Yet their manga go for about 4.50$ on average. 

They're selling published Naruto chapters for less than 50 cents apiece. Having something online as opposed to being published is cheaper for the company, which means they could bang those chapters out at 35 cents a pop and still make the same profit. Considering how much draw they'd get from the entire world (not just Japan), it would definitely be economically beneficial to them even if they sold those chapters at a quarter (or other currency's equivalent) apiece.


----------



## firefist (Jul 23, 2010)

wait, so the u.s publishers are the leader of all this?
can't you just put the site on some swedish servers or something like that?


----------



## Sefarian (Jul 23, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Yet their manga go for about 4.50$ on average.
> *
> They're selling published Naruto chapters for less than 50 cents apiece. Having something online as opposed to being published is cheaper for the company, which means they could bang those chapters out at 35 cents a pop and still make the same profit. Considering how much draw they'd get from the entire world (not just Japan), it would definitely be economically beneficial to them even if they sold those chapters at a quarter (or other currency's equivalent) apiece.





You're telling me that 4.50$ is a good price for, what... *uses Bleach as a measuring stick* maybe 170 odd pages per book? 

And how the hell are you getting those numbers? For starters, again, using Bleach as a yardstick, . Comparatively speaking, that same 8 dollars is enough to buy me a  with considerably more content if I decide I don't want to buy a manga. 

As for the rest of your numbers, you pulled those out of thin air till I see a source. Everything I've read about the prices of products like manga puts compilations and tankobon volumes ranging from 10 to 15 dollars equiv. individually, and upwards of a hundred bucks for series compilations. 

And if you do have a source, for the love of God let me in on it. I've been paying out the nose for these damn imports.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2010)

Sefarian said:


> You're telling me that 4.50$ is a good price for, what... *uses Bleach as a measuring stick* maybe 170 odd pages per book?
> 
> And how the hell are you getting those numbers? For starters, again, using Bleach as a yardstick, . Comparatively speaking, that same 8 dollars is enough to buy me a  with considerably more content if I decide I don't want to buy a manga.
> 
> ...



Chill. I was talking about the Japanese prices, which is why I quoted you commenting on the prices of Japanese DVDs. Go look up "Naruto" in the manga section of Amazon.co.jp. Each volume is 420 Yen, which is just under 4.50 USD, less than half of what we pay for them (American SJ has upped their prices to ten bucks a volume) and it's not even a price modification/discount. And it's not SJ titles either. Try "Soul Eater" (also 420Y) or Gantz (620 Yen), which is again half of what we pay for it here.

That means your average manga in Japan is about 50 cents USD a chapter. As for my comment about selling the chapters online as opposed to book format, that's just common sense. You can buy a CD on iTunes for 10$, as opposed to the 12-18$ you'll pay for the physical, packaged item because it costs the producers more. Why do you think eBooks are also cheaper?

Try the Japanese Amazon. I've bought quite a bit of manga/lite novels from them. The only thing that sucks is that you can only pay for overnight shipping, which means you better do a huge order to make up for the shipping costs (if you buy five or more books, it cancels out the price difference). And it's not a source I pulled out of thin air.


----------



## firefist (Jul 23, 2010)

You also have to consider the costs. If one publisher lowers the price, so more people would be interessted in buying the manga, but it would result in higher variable charges that are just added up to the fixed ones.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2010)

Sefarian said:


> You're way more optimistic than I am about these guys if you really believe that.



I'm being realistic.


----------



## jux (Jul 23, 2010)

This makes me so pissed.


----------



## angieness (Jul 24, 2010)

Sefarian said:


> You're telling me that 4.50$ is a good price for, what... *uses Bleach as a measuring stick* maybe 170 odd pages per book?
> 
> And how the hell are you getting those numbers? For starters, again, using Bleach as a yardstick, . Comparatively speaking, that same 8 dollars is enough to buy me a  with considerably more content if I decide I don't want to buy a manga.
> 
> ...





I don't know how much their shipping is because most straight up Japanese books I buy from stores for yes, around $5

Look for deals.

Link removed
Link removed

Right Stuf is currently having a massive sale on all their Viz anime and manga bringing most series down to a mere $5-$6, which is significantly closer to Japanese prices. They have a ginormous list if you go to  and you'll see the big text advertising the sale. They have a different huge sale every week, that's when I buy my translated manga. If you don't absolutely have to have a certain volume tomorrow or you will die right this instant, it's worth waiting for stuff to go on sale.

Be smart. Look for deals. Are you gonna buy 10 bags of hotdog buns full price? No way, most people wait until the grocery store is having 10 bags for $10.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 25, 2010)

Its no fun to wait with manga though


----------



## Table (Jul 25, 2010)

As long as mangafox doesn't take down Kaze Hikaru... D;

It takes forever for it to come out translated in the states....


Nevertheless, I understand where this is all coming from and I _do_ think it's justified.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 25, 2010)

that's the bookstores' fault for not kicking their greasy asses out


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2010)

p-lou said:


> that's the bookstores' fault for not kicking their greasy asses out



We're not allowed to. One store in our chain did that a few years back and got sued.  

Basically, they can just say they're trying the book out before buying it. They just have to read all 189 pages to decide they don't like it and don't want it. Which people who read scans can say as well.

Except the ones who abuse physical books can get away with it and we can't.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2010)

p-lou said:
			
		

> that's the bookstores' fault for not kicking their greasy asses out





PikaCheeka said:


> We're not allowed to. One store in our chain did that a few years back and got sued.



You work at Borders right?

Was it in California? 

The Borders book store that I alway visited several years ago when I was at California tried that same exact stunt. Needless to say, it didn't work I kept reading the manga regardless of whatever the fuck they said. Well, I suppose they didn't because my mom was there. And let's just say she didn't like people getting in my way or her way of doing thing when we're busy.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 25, 2010)

borders isn't a library


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2010)

p-lou said:


> borders isn't a library



Nor is it a place you can kick out people just because they don't buy books from the store.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 25, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Here's what 2ch has to say about you online reader's plight.
> 
> 
> So basically, suck it.





Oh well. So long as I get to keep on being lazy


----------



## p-lou (Jul 25, 2010)

it's loitering and damages their goods that they sell

not to mention it pisses off every other person in the store

and their private property


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2010)

Chapter 35

Epic thread.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol @ The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on 2ch


----------



## Blinky (Jul 26, 2010)

It's understandable that they're pissed off but  was one guy saying that it was a ploy to deteriorate the value of the Yen ? lol .


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 26, 2010)

Well to think of it another way. If reading manga online for free is so bad and illegal. Then I'm waiting for the day all the book authors and publishers make  a huge coalition and shut down all libraries because they deem them illegal for letting you read books for free instead of buying them at the book store.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 26, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Well to think of it another way. If reading manga online for free is so bad and illegal. Then I'm waiting for the day all the book authors and publishers make  a huge coalition and shut down all libraries because they deem them illegal for letting you read books for free instead of buying them at the book store.



It's not really the same.

- Libraries are not truly free like a website. You pay taxes for your library.

- Libraries buy books from middlemen.

- Middlemen buy books from Publishers.


Publishers make money. Also it's rather silly to compare the vast amount of manga you could steel from a site like mangashokan to even huge libraries, which would have far inferior collection of manga.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 26, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> It's not really the same.
> 
> - Libraries are not truly free like a website. You pay taxes for your library.
> 
> ...



But it still has to do with people taking out the books for free, and really if it's arguable that no one would buy manga because they know what's inside due to online reading why would someone go buy a book they know inside and out from reading it for free at the library? Not to mention most libraries run on donations meaning books that people have had for years and then just dump on the library because they couldn't give a shit about them. Sure there are exceptions of course, but isn't it still just as bad? Since libraries pretty much allow consumers to take out anything they want for free. What's the point of buying it then? 

I know back when I read harry potter and stuff like that; that was pretty much my attitude. Get it for free at the library cause buying it is a waste of money since I wouldn't read it more than once. But of course there will be people out there who don't have that attitude as well. In any case it seems like the normal consensus when it comes to books and manga is that it has to be something that's very well liked for someone to go through the trouble collecting it, or else they're not going to bother. They'll just find a free version. Check it out and be done with it. 

I know you'll argue that a library compared to online reading of manga is totally different, and I'm not saying they aren't different in some ways, however, they're the same in regards to atmosphere. The only major difference is that of course people who go to a library don't feel like they're pirating off the authors because it's a government institution even though they're pretty much getting everything they want to read for free.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 26, 2010)

Well there goes my fucking reading material. Thank god I copy and paste the latest Naruto though. Well, I buy manga here and there but damn what about the ones that aren't avaliable here for release?

CAN'T WAIT TO TELL MY FRIEND CAUSE I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN!!


----------



## Frostman (Jul 26, 2010)

Well libraries do not have an unlimited supply. Unlimited supply equals unlimited potential profit. Unlimited profit that the publishers are not getting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2010)

^ In regards to hypocrisy, you can rent music CDs and DVDs from libraries as well. And go home and rip them.  They're practically encouraging piracy with those items.

This is changing the topic somewhat, but it's interesting that Viz streams the Naruto anime (subbed) for free off of their site. I know for a LONG time they were only 1 week/1 episode behind Japan. I'm pretty sure the gap has widened for whatever reason, but if they can do that, I don't see why they can't do the same with the manga. Being one week behind is far better than being 5 years behind.



Violent By Design said:


> *Publishers get money from bookstores (whether people "steal" stuff from that bookstore is not relevant)*, Publishers do not get money from sites that stream manga. At best, all publishers get is advertisement. But realistically, most people would not buy a manga they can get for free, people who do are the minority.



Not exactly. If we have to damage a book out, both the store and the publisher lose money. If someone pockets a book, yes, the publisher loses no money (technically, this may not be true, but I'm not entirely sure). But if someone damages a book and leaves it? They lose money. We don't just chuck it. We ship it back to the publisher to get a 'refund' or credit. Even if it's just a credit, the publisher will still lose money. Sure it means the store will just go right back and buy something else, but that's still one book now unaccounted for.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 27, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> But it still has to do with people taking out the books for free, and really if it's arguable that no one would buy manga because they know what's inside due to online reading why would someone go buy a book they know inside and out from reading it for free at the library?


 Maybe they wouldn't. But that doesn't matter, because whether you go to a library or not you're still paying for that library - and whether you visit that library or not the library is always purchasing new books. There is actual money being passed in that situation. What you personally do with your time, doesn't change the flow of how libraries and publishers work. 



> Not to mention most libraries run on donations meaning books that people have had for years and then just dump on the library because they couldn't give a shit about them. Sure there are exceptions of course, but isn't it still just as bad? Since libraries pretty much allow consumers to take out anything they want for free. What's the point of buying it then?


 If it was donated, then that means it was purchased in the first place. So that doesn't make a difference. If I buy a video game from a store, I have the right to give it to who ever I want because it is my property. 



> I know back when I read harry potter and stuff like that; that was pretty much my attitude. Get it for free at the library cause buying it is a waste of money since I wouldn't read it more than once. But of course there will be people out there who don't have that attitude as well. In any case it seems like the normal consensus when it comes to books and manga is that it has to be something that's very well liked for someone to go through the trouble collecting it, or else they're not going to bother. They'll just find a free version. Check it out and be done with it.


Yeah and that is the appeal of libraries. You pay for it through your taxes. I don't see how this is dismissing anything. No one said that the only alternative was to purchase the book at book stores, no?



> I know you'll argue that a library compared to online reading of manga is totally different, and I'm not saying they aren't different in some ways, however, they're the same in regards to atmosphere. The only major difference is that of course people who go to a library don't feel like they're pirating off the authors because it's a government institution even though they're pretty much getting everything they want to read for free.



But the atmosphere is not relevant. You're talking only from a readers choice. The people who are putting down the sites are not doing it to torture people or for some righteous act of justice. They're doing it because people are stealing their merchandise. The same way you're claiming that people don't feel like their pirating (which they are not) in your last sentence, you can just as easily say you're acting like you're not essentially stealing manga online.


Most of this stuff is really just semantics. I still don't see how the publishers are wrong here. I think you're grasping at straws by saying that people could read books for "free" anyway. Publishers make money off of it or else they would not sell stuff to libraries.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> What's the point of saying not exactly to that statement? Of course there are exceptions, but in general that is the idea of how the business works. I mean, are you seriously going to bring up someone stealing or vandalizing a book? Obviously if someone _stole_ it then a party would lose profit, that's a given is it not?



You said that publishers get money from bookstores and whether or not goods are stolen isn't relevant. I said not exactly because it is relevant. If a book is read in store and must be damaged out, the publisher is hurt by this. I was simply pointing this out.

Perhaps I misunderstood you, but I was under the impression that you meant when something is stolen, only the bookstore and not the publisher suffers. I said this was wrong.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 27, 2010)

Time to move the servers to a country that doesn't bow to this type of legal threat.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 27, 2010)

simply put
 fuck


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> Time to move the servers to a country that doesn't bow to this type of legal threat.


----------



## Spica (Jul 27, 2010)

1 billion Chinese people and none of them are here to host pirated English manga?  

I am dissapoint.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

sigh... I know I have the unpopular view here, but I was just trying to stir up the conversation. I feel it's worth talking about even if you don't agree with me.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> I remember back with cassette and video tapes, it was very easy, and the quality was pretty much the same (I never noticed a difference anyway). The worst thing about it was sometimes you'd get a second of a commercial or something. It wasn't like you held a tape recorder up to the radio and hoped there was no other noise in the house. You just stuck a blank tape in and hit the 'record' button, which was always conveniently on the player. This was a generally accepted practice (or they wouldn't have made players with those buttons). Hell, I remember seeing such recorded videos being sold at library sales.
> 
> As for it being a hassle, is it more of a hassle for your average teen to click a few buttons or to spend 15$, which is probably two hours of work? There are programs out there that just do these things for you. Quality isn't a problem, and convenience certainly isn't one either.
> 
> ...



Yeah you pretty much got the idea of what I'm trying to say. Even if I didn't explain it in the best way possible.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 28, 2010)

*latest from 2ch*

*The reaction of western users to the scathing comments of 2ch on the recent closure of One Manga has found its way back to 2ch and incited an even more biting response.




You lot are always begging ?give us the zip! give us the zip!? ? why is it now you suddenly start acting like you?re normal??

?Oh come on, this is a fantastic business chance for publishers. If they don?t go for commercial digital distribution now they really are finished.?

?In America the censorship regime makes them change cigarettes into candy! How many mangaka and publishers are there interested in making that level of change!??

?I was reading the latest Naruto in the convenience store ? are the foreigners jealous of me? Forgive me, Sasuke??

??We want to buy but we can?t! We?re making manga popular the world over!? Die.?

?Just buy it and read you dirty misers!?

?Do these people feel any sense of guilt over what they?re doing to creators??

?Serves you right, foreigners! It makes no sense at all for these manga to be available on the net in English first. Stop enjoying them before us Japanese even get them!?

?You guys sound pretty intellectual translated into English, don?t you now??

??Ha Ha Ha ? Serves you right!? ? someone translate this and tell it to them.?

?Pirates really do think the same the world over.?

?Impudent thieves.?

??Foreigner 1: Do all Japanese hate foreigners? Or is it just a minority? Or just 2ch?
Foreigner 2: Japs hate us all. Even the babies!
Foreigner 3: 2ch is how the majority of Japs think. They are polite in front of others, but behind your back they are secretly insulting you. Japs are xenophobes!?

Pretty amazing that they go this far to dress themselves up as victims.?

?It seems people on the Internet always develop these persecution complexes ? whatever the country.?

??Foreigner 4: 2ch is not representative of all Japanese! I like Japan.
Foreigner 5: Sorry. I like Japan too. The Japanese are just angry that we?re ripping them off.
Foreigner 6: 2ch is the scum of Japan.?

The guys who understand really do understand!?

?Foreigner 6 ? you are a genius.?

??Those Jump buyers are complete tools for waiting ? hurry up and give us the zip!?

?I don?t want to buy Jump just for One Piece. I?m glad they get uploaded at the same time as its release. I can keep up with what?s happening in this thread too.?

?In this damn heat I don?t want to go out and read Jump ? hurry up with the zip!?

?It may only be $2 but it?s a nuisance once you?ve read it. Why won?t they just sell us One Piece without the rest??

This is from 2ch?s Shonen Jump board.?

?Maybe this thread will be translated and become an article over there? Are you reading foreigners? If you want to read manga, be sure to learn Japanese!?

?With the market for digital manga coming up, these illegal sites are no good any more. Rawpara made $30,000, how much were those guys making??

?Read your own country?s comics, bastards.?

?It?s a real mystery to me why these damn foreigners can?t get over the fact that you can?t just be reading all this stuff for free on a website.?

?Manga overseas costs $10 a volume though ? way too much.?

?But American comics cost a fortune in Japan too??

?It really is expensive over there. In spite of the fact the paper is shoddy rubbish??

?Even the guys reading manga are always going on about JAP this and JAP that. Just liking manga doesn?t mean you like Japanese, I see. Japanese are really despised aren?t they??

?Foreigners are just greedy swine by nature ? that?s why they think manga is free.?

?I looked at the responses of the Sankaku inhabitants (not that I?m lumping them together with all foreigners) ? pretty amazing.

It?s expensive, 99% of manga is crap, it?s translated because Japanese are uploading it, because they ripped off western culture ? their excuses were all on that level. The worst ones are the ones going on about racism or xenophobia though.?

?You hairy foreigners should shut up and wait for your own great mangaka.?

?Compared to Japan and its complete absence of a digital publication market, isn?t consciousness about this much higher over there? Amazon have Kindle and stuff??

?There are already all kinds of pirated manga on the American Kindle. They?re a real pack of thieves.?

?If all manga fans the world over start thinking manga=free, the manga industry is finished.?

?Even in Japan a lot of young people think that, about games and music too. I hope they really crack down on these sites.?

?Why do these foreigners act so high and mighty when they are reading for free??

?This reminds me of that damn Rapelay fiasco.?

?Thanks to that we got worked over. Seriously, die you filthy foreign scum.?

?1. Foreigners pirate our manga and develop a taste for it.

2. Foreign big-wigs say ?This content is violent! Ban it, Japan!?

This is a real problem. If publishers adapt their publications to foreign markets then OK, but just translating the original and spreading it amongst foreigners is a problem!

Do you understand this you dirty foreign scum??

?Don?t those white pigs comprehend the concept of a thief being ashamed of being caught??

?Blaming the victims of your own crimes, shifting responsibility to anyone else but you, justifying your own criminality. Total scum, every last one of them.?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2010)

Makes me wonder why people put so much stock into what 2ch thinks of us.

It's really idiotic to think they'll be able to stop it. Take one site down, you'll have even more in its place. I mean, once something gets on the internet, it's hard to get rid of it. Someone, somewhere is going to get their hands on the material and probably put it out for others to add.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 28, 2010)

I wanna give 2ch a little piece of my mind


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

lol 2ch xenophobic much ?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 28, 2010)

You're surprised at that?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

Not surprised . Amused .


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 28, 2010)

Most of them have a point though.  Too many here are trying to justify their actions.

you'll also find that racism anywhere in the world, its the internet for gods sake.

and its alright if nihonjin find it funny that foreigners like their comics, I mean I've always found it funny how much japanese pop culture takes from western culture so it goes both ways.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

I find it kinda funny that 2ch is telling us to read our own damn comics instead of theirs. I mean I know people like that super hero shit and all but I just find it downright dull and boring compared to manga. I wouldn't even bother with American comics even if I had no other choice.

I really don't get why they hate us anyways. Sure I'm a foreigner but I am interested in Japanese culture and history. I'm not just some otaku that thinks Japan is the mecca of all anime and manga. I mean I'd love to see Japan as much as how people want to see England or Italy.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

It's the internet everyone hates everyone . Even in Japan .


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't be helped if Westerners, and other foreigners like anime/manga that much and want to translate it. Dude just look at Western society's cartoons, live action television. Barely any of our ideas can be original, nor make any worthwhile cartoons (besides Avatar and etc.). Most of our ideas have been leeched from others. And the only good cartoons that we liked are gone now because we've shifted to "Reality television". When we have come ahold of good shows from anime they're bowdlerized to hell. Because executives have been meddling with it and want to make it "for kids"(except for cartoons on Adult Swim although Big O Outlaw Star YYH drifted back n' forth between Adult Swim and Toonami back in the day). Thus the formation of 4kids corporation.  

Don't lie to yourselves just look at Western Animation. It's amazingly rare if we obtain any anime that is kept in tact with all the original footage. As for Western cartoons with sleaze?    That shit is non-existent. The most that we did receive were in the 90's and early 2000. After that, cue bible thumping right-winged nutjobs and soccer moms, and FCC who took all of that away from us.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 28, 2010)

Japanese Anime is pretty crappy for the most part. A lot of it is mindless cliches being rehashed, just like any television programming.

It's only the manga scene that I'm interested in, which I don't find to be superior to American comics at all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *The reaction of western users to the scathing comments of 2ch on the recent closure of One Manga has found its way back to 2ch and incited an even more biting response.
> 
> *



How I feel about 2ch's response.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 28, 2010)

Almost assuredly I'd say.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *The reaction of western users to the scathing comments of 2ch on the recent closure of One Manga has found its way back to 2ch and incited an even more biting response.
> 
> *


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

I lol'd at "hairy foreigners"


----------



## fulkth (Jul 28, 2010)

I love how they say that stuff online but when you're over there they all smile politely and bow to you as you pass by (yes, I have been on deployment over in Japan).  Have to love their culture, but I'm strangely not amazed, I already knew they were racist/nationalist, whatever you want to call it since they hate other Asians as well (my wife is Hmong, and her family HATED me at first, literally, hated as in wanted to kill me, simply because I was white and entering their family.  I noticed practically all Asians have this attitude while I was overseas, they are really behind in the equality section).

?Thanks to that we got worked over. Seriously, die you filthy foreign scum.?

What's really funny is we give them a large chunk of our military technology that we offer to no one else in the world such as ballistic missile defense systems, and they want to kill us in return for being super nice to them.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

They're still bitter over the Nukes guys; I mean after-all they think they were innocent and we bombed them for pretty much no reason.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> They're still bitter over the Nukes guys; I mean after-all they think they were innocent and we bombed them for pretty much no reason.



Actually I think they're upset because of comments like that. Especialy when most anime fans seem to use the term JAP forgetting that it's a racial slur against Japanese people. That could also be why they hate us.

But then again look at how they always portray America in anime and manga. I guess I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Actually I think they're upset because of comments like that.


Upset about it? They probably don't even know half of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

I think that's a bit of an understatement. I'm sure you wouldn't ever say something like that to a Japanese person's face after all.


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> They're still bitter over the Nukes guys; I mean after-all they think they were innocent and we bombed them for pretty much no reason.



When you say shit like that you make me hate America even more.

They also make me feel like smacking the shit out of you.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey I'm not part of whatever America you're hating on... Just letting you know.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> When you say shit like that you make me hate America even more.
> 
> They also make me feel like smacking the shit out of you.


What did I say that made you so angry?



			
				Amatsu said:
			
		

> I think that's a bit of an understatement. I'm sure you wouldn't ever say something like that to a Japanese person's face after all.


Trust me, it's not an understatement; because of the Japanese governments selective education the vast majority of Japanese people don't really know anything/the truth about WW2.

And I would say it in a Japanese person's face if they were provoking me (I'm not saying haha we bombed you bitches, I'm saying they're bitter about it and really don't know the truth about the situation.)


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> They're still bitter over the Nukes guys; I mean after-all they think they were innocent and we bombed them for pretty much no reason.



Aww come on man . 

They're pissed off cos we're getting manga for free . In some cases _before_ they even get it .


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Aww come on man .
> 
> They're pissed off cos we're getting manga for free . In some cases _before_ they even get it .


Nah, they're just being dickheads man.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> What did I say that made you so angry?
> 
> Trust me, it's not an understatement; because of the Japanese governments selective education the vast majority of Japanese people don't really know anything/the truth about WW2.
> 
> And I would say it in a Japanese person's face if they were provoking me (I'm not saying haha we bombed you bitches, I'm saying they're bitter about it and really don't know the truth about the situation.)



That is just all kinds of wrong for obvious reasons but to avoid another painful debate. I'd rather just skip it because you really should know these reasons already.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> That is just all kinds of wrong for obvious reasons but to avoid another painful debate. I'd rather just skip it because you really should know these reasons already.


Translation: I don't have any idea what I'm talking about, so I'm just gonna shut up now.

I semi-agree though, having a debate like this in KL over a bunch of 2ch trolls is pretty pointless.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Nah, they're just being dickheads man.



Yeah they are . But it's pretty called for .


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah they are . But it's pretty called for .





> "...Seriously, die you filthy foreign scum.?





> ?Don?t those white pigs comprehend the concept of a thief being ashamed of being caught??



Totally called for lol


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

If some Japanese guys were pirating American stuff and 4chan or whatever raged about it would that mean they're bitter about Pearl Harbour ?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> If some Japanese guys were pirating American stuff and 4chan or whatever raged about it would that mean they're bitter about Pearl Harbour ?


Except such a situation would never happen, because a-lot of the 4chan dudes embrace Japanese culture (weaboos).


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Translation: I don't have any idea what I'm talking about, so I'm just gonna shut up now.
> 
> I semi-agree though, having a debate like this in KL over a bunch of 2ch trolls is pretty pointless.



You're kidding... I have no idea what I'm talking about? You mean to tell me you can't see the obvious problem?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> You're kidding... I have no idea what I'm talking about? You mean to tell me you can't see the obvious problem?


What's the problem?


----------



## Malthara (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> What did I say that made you so angry?
> 
> Trust me, it's not an understatement; because of the Japanese governments selective education the vast majority of Japanese people don't really know anything/the truth about WW2.



The same stuff is true about americans. We provoked them into war plain and simple. USA loves acting like liberators instead of conquorers but Franklin D. Rosevelt was cutting off foreign stocks and interest to provoke japan into attacking. They knew they'd attack cause australia told them they spotted the japanese navy and thats why there were no ships in port at pearl harbor and they missed the fleet.

America wanted to enter the war seeing as their allies were fighting but didn't have a good reason and wanted to enter on their tones. No one talks about the business and political sides that caused the fight. As is the case in all wars like the vietnam one aswell.  If japan was such a big target why fight off germany first and then do japan as a last measure. They wanted to enter to fight the germans and help britain and just used japan as a reason to enter that fight. 

so shut up with all that they act like we nuked them for no reason. They had a reason to fight us we beat them and both sides brain wash their citizens to act like they are the best.

ALL wars are started on purpose for economic reasons. PLAIN and simple.

and forgetting all that WE ARE STEALING their manga. They dont get paid a cent for what we use just like CD's to mp3's and all other pirated software ofcourse they'd be mad in a business sense.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> What's the problem?



Okay. Since I have to spell it out for you. I have some Japanese friends and I don't appreciate you making those quite frankly racist and insulting remarks.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Except such a situation would never happen, because a-lot of the 4chan dudes embrace Japanese culture (weaboos).



LOL . Yeah they never say shit about japanese riiiight .


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Malthara said:


> The same stuff is true about americans. We provoked them into war plain and simple. USA loves acting like liberators instead of conquorers but Franklin D. Rosevelt was cutting off foreign stocks and interest to provoke japan into attacking. They knew they'd attack cause australia told them they spotted the japanese navy and thats why there were no ships in port at pearl harbor and they missed the fleet.
> 
> America wanted to enter the war seeing as their allies were fighting but didn't have a good reason and wanted to enter on their tones. No one talks about the business and political sides that caused the fight. As is the case in all wars like the vietnam one aswell.  If japan was such a big target why fight off germany first and then do japan as a last measure. They wanted to enter to fight the germans and help britain and just used japan as a reason to enter that fight.This has nothing do with anything I've said.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with anything I've said.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Okay. Since I have to spell it out for you. I have some Japanese friends and I don't appreciate you making those quite frankly racist and insulting remarks.


What's racist and insulting about my remarks?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> What's racist and insulting about my remarks?



Because saying something like "they're still pissed cause we nuked them." is what I would expect a KKK member to say.... or a WW2 vet. So i don't know if you're playing ignorant about it or not, but it's still not something you should say.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 28, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Because saying something like "they're still pissed cause we nuked them." is what I would expect a KKK member to say.... or a WW2 vet. So i don't know if you're playing ignorant about it or not, but it's still not something you should say.


Trust me, KKK members would say shit much more offensive and stupid than what I said.

It was slightly facetious anyways, the real point I was getting at is that they're pissed at us and don't even know why.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Trust me, KKK members would say shit much more offensive and stupid than what I said.
> 
> It was slightly facetious anyways, the real point I was getting at is that they're pissed at us and don't even know why.



They're pissed at the entire western world, it's how they operate, it's not just Americans they dislike


----------



## Blinky (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not just the western world they're notoriously xenophobic .


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2010)

@ Man in Black

You said they're pissed off cuz of the nukes

and they wouldn't understand

That triggered a lil anger in me


----------



## Grandia (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a job for Avon Barksdale


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 29, 2010)

fuck..... well they still havent gotten stream yet. They seem to take care more because they only keep the last 3 chaps I think.

I think that the ones to blame are the bleach fans that posted on kubo tite's twitter about a chapter that wasnt even released yet and links of this forum.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

Malthara said:


> The same stuff is true about americans. We provoked them into war plain and simple. USA loves acting like liberators instead of conquorers but Franklin D. Rosevelt was cutting off foreign stocks and interest to provoke japan into attacking. They knew they'd attack cause australia told them they spotted the japanese navy and thats why there were no ships in port at pearl harbor and they missed the fleet.
> 
> America wanted to enter the war seeing as their allies were fighting but didn't have a good reason and wanted to enter on their tones. No one talks about the business and political sides that caused the fight. As is the case in all wars like the vietnam one aswell.  If japan was such a big target why fight off germany first and then do japan as a last measure. They wanted to enter to fight the germans and help britain and just used japan as a reason to enter that fight.
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this shit?

Christ, I hate Japanophiles.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 29, 2010)

Dude this sucks 

What the hell am I going to do for Manga now? I always buy the volumes anyway, why are they punishing us


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 29, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What the fuck is this shit?
> 
> Christ, I hate Japanophiles.



are you serious?  I can't see how you canthink that guy is a japanophile just from that.  Stop assuming things.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> are you serious?  I can't see how you canthink that guy is a japanophile just from that.  Stop assuming things.



That was more than enough.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 29, 2010)

Bender said:


> It's as I said before: we wouldn't be resorting to scans if they took the time to carefully analyze their translations and catch up with the manga in Japan. Not to mention some English manga distributing companies Americanizing mangas, bad editing, removing much coarse language, nudity and bowdlerizing the shit out of them. Motherfuckers betray customers trust to the point that it's more like they *only care about the profits* rather than the customers.



*What? A company that only cares about making money? Never! *


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 29, 2010)

.....World War II?  How in the........?



Don't blame it all on the kubophiles that let the cat out da-bag on his twitter.  This has been a perfect storm accumulating from many sources, that being only one potential contributor.

Man, remember when that girl who gave Kubo congrats on his Gin bankai got pounced on and drug through the mud by the whole community, and her man even came in to NF and started trying to defend her?
God what shit must she be going through now.  If they were mad before......wow.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> fuck..... well they still havent gotten stream yet. They seem to take care more because they only keep the last 3 chaps I think.
> 
> I think that the ones to blame are the bleach fans that posted on kubo tite's twitter about a chapter that wasnt even released yet and links of this forum.



WTF I never heard about that. Way to go. Some whiny impatient 12 year old got the entire internet fucked over.


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, this will never last.



IDGabrielHM said:


> Man, remember when that girl who gave Kubo congrats on his Gin bankai got pounced on and drug through the mud by the whole community, and her man even came in to NF and started trying to defend her?
> God what shit must she be going through now.  If they were mad before......wow.



haha when was this?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 29, 2010)

*Publishers are the ones fucking us up*

Ch.68

Basically, I find interesting that publishers are so worried about the lose because of the online enscalations (which is a lie) yet it seems they are the ones who commit all the robbery.


----------



## Xnr (Jul 29, 2010)

Hm, just goes to show you that the big companies always aim to rob people off their money. It's not just music, it's manga, etc. Until they learn their lesson i.e. give the people what they want at an affordable price they won't succeed or at least progress.

I study business and I still wonder at the stupidity of these big companies.


----------



## Spica (Jul 29, 2010)

LooneR said:


> Hm, just goes to show you that the big companies always aim to rob people off their money. It's not just music, it's manga, etc. Until they learn their lesson i.e. give the people what they want at an *affordable price they won't succeed or at least progress*.
> 
> I study business and I still wonder at the stupidity of these big companies.



How the hell does Apple keep growing?


----------



## Xnr (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^
Because they sell overpriced stuff to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that think they're amazing because they buy from THE APPLE . Their success is funded by the developed countries with people where you can buy an iWhatever if you have a simple job. I'm saying this because I come  from a place where you don't see every second businessman carrying around at least one iThing i.e. not Scandinavia, Western Europe, US, Japan, etc.

Their products are not that good but their marketing is amazing. As you can see people know enough about manga (at least those that are willing to buy it) to not pay stupid amounts for it. And even then those prepared to pay have to wait ages and get with a huge delay for the times we're living in. 


Don't forget what happened to Naruto and Bleach with the Crunchy streaming. And manga is actually easier to distribute online than anime. You just wipe off stuff and input the translation. Simple, effective and very profitable.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 29, 2010)

Mangekkio said:


> haha when was this?


It was before the shitstorm but after Gene Simmons' kid Nick plagiarized the living shit out of Bleach and other comics and got forced to stop selling his comics.

After a bunch of other dumb stuff in rapid succession too.
If you can find the closed Kubo-Tite's Twitter Thread it is much lulz.


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 29, 2010)

There was also some kid who spoke to Kubo/Kishi? About the newest chapter, when it wasn't even released it, if I remember correctly, if I'm wrong someone correct me. 
Some retards prowling the internet, but it's not surprising nowadays is it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Ch.68
> 
> Basically, I find interesting that publishers are so worried about the lose because of the online enscalations (which is a lie) yet it seems they are the ones who commit all the robbery.



Nice find. That doesn't surprise me at all though. It's no different than the music industry, where you have artists branching out and producing/selling their own work because they're fed up with the record labels ripping them off.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Ch.68
> 
> Basically, I find interesting that publishers are so worried about the lose because of the online enscalations (which is a lie) yet it seems they are the ones who commit all the robbery.



Wow thats pretty crazy. Never knew about shit like that...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not surprised by that.  I wonder why more mangakas don't team up and release their new stuff through a pay site or something.  Kinda like what some mainstream artists like dave matthews is doing:  forming a label with others, signing bands and trying to get everyone payed, keeping the major record companies out.  Mangakas would then just need a contract with whatever publishing company to publish tankabons of their work.

I know its a lot more complicated than this but it seems Sato is somehow getting it done.


----------



## jazz189 (Jul 30, 2010)

At least Square Enix is starting to get with the program...


> While pouring over Square Enix’s Comic-Con website  earlier today, Spencer and I couldn’t help but notice the presence of several manga series — several published by Square Enix in Japan — on their “Products” page. After debating the matter over for a few minutes, we dismissed the subject, figuring Square simply wanted the fans at SDCC to know of their home market publishing involvement with these franchises, or that — like in the case of Bleach — they’re producing toys for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Wow thats pretty crazy. Never knew about shit like that...


I thought you read Sankaku Complex?


----------



## diesirea (Aug 1, 2010)

World Manga War I - and the Japanese are involved again


----------



## Bleach (Aug 1, 2010)

Kubo is the most chill mangaka I have ever seen. The guy doesn't give a shit about anything.

Remember when he found out Nick Simmons "plagiarized" his work? He didn't care that he was being plagiarized, he just wanted to know what Gene Simmon's son was up to and was honored


----------



## very bored (Aug 1, 2010)

diesirea said:


> World Manga War I - and the Japanese are involved again



They are going to lose.  



This flag will never know defeat.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

That international nerdrage fight is wild !!!!!!!! 

seriously who cares ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2010)

Again, why should we care what they think? What's with this value placed on the opinions of Japanese fans?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

THEY ARE FROM GLORIOUS NIPPON etc.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you're quoting that from some site.  Why don't you just post the link?


----------



## MdB (Aug 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Again, why should we care what they think? What's with this value placed on the opinions of Japanese fans?



Even worse, 2ch is riddled with degenerates. Who the fuck cares what they think when they only see value in female characters with the personality of a 5 year old?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 12, 2010)

People have this sort of fantasy that all Japanese people are super nice . They're still people of course a lot of them are going to be assholes


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2010)

*



			I'm pretty sure you're quoting that from some site. Why don't you just post the link?
		
Click to expand...


here is the *


----------



## Butcher (Aug 12, 2010)

Expect me to buy manga for $8 a chapter,AND have most of everything cut out?

Fuck that.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't those guys have a life-sized Hinata pillow they could be screwing right now? Repressed degenerates.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 12, 2010)

So there are some jerks over in Japan. Big deal. It's not like it's anything new that there are Japanese out there that hate foreigners. It's just stupid racial profiling.

As for me I've gotten over the whole thing. I've burned out about complaining about it. I'm still not going to buy the english release for the many valid reasons they seem to think don't exist, but hey if I want to buy the manga I'll just import the Japanese volumes. Sure I may not be able to read them but for a collector at least I can get all the volumes unedited and complete.


----------



## Cash (Aug 12, 2010)

MdB said:


> Basically it's a fight between two groups of chronic masturbaters.



 pretty much


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 13, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> here is the *



thank you

"Basically it's a fight between two groups of chronic masturbaters. "

you made me laugh sir


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Don't those guys have a life-sized Hinata pillow they could be screwing right now? Repressed degenerates.



Isn't 2ch the same site that had people freaking out and boycotting  a series because the main female character MIGHT have lost her virginity? I remember an article about some dude destroying his entire collection of merchandise and manga over that one rumor...


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Isn't 2ch the same site that had people freaking out and boycotting  a series because the main female character MIGHT have lost her virginity? I remember an article about some dude destroying his entire collection of merchandise and manga over that one rumor...



Apparently some people were hardcore raging that Aya Hirano let slip a few details about her previous relationships in an interview.  

They took pics of breaking alot of the merchandise she's taken part in and stuff.  I'm not sure if there is a thread about it on NF, but this is what I've read on /a/.  I didn't think to save any of the links.

Yeah, Otaku are fucking crazy.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh I just donated all my manga collection to my library. All they had was dragonball and couple volumes of Fairy Tale so my entire manga collection should give them a good amount. Hopefully it helps more people get into manga.

Although carrying over a hundred books a good long distance on my own two feet for the three trips it took to get my whole collection there wasn't easy. I'm definitely gonna feel sore tomorrow, but it's a nice accomplishment all the same.


----------



## Glued (Aug 14, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> I find it kinda funny that 2ch is telling us to read our own damn comics instead of theirs. I mean I know people like that *super hero shit *and all but I just find it downright dull and boring compared to manga. I wouldn't even bother with American comics even if I had no other choice.
> 
> I really don't get why they hate us anyways. Sure I'm a foreigner but I am interested in Japanese culture and history. I'm not just some otaku that thinks Japan is the mecca of all anime and manga. I mean I'd love to see Japan as much as how people want to see England or Italy.



comics also encompass Star Wars Expanded Universe, Transformers. There are also Alien comics as well as Predator. Conan the Barbarian and Red Sonja, don't know why Barbarian comics are popular.

Archie comics produce Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Josie and the Pussy Cats, Archie Sonic, and Archie. 

independent stuff including 300, Sin City, V For Vendetta, League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Transmepolitan, Fables, Hellboy, Sandman, Preacher, Road to Perdition, etc...

There is more to the comic industry than superheroes


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 14, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> comics also encompass Star Wars Expanded Universe, Transformers. There are also Alien comics as well as Predator. Conan the Barbarian and Red Sonja, don't know why Barbarian comics are popular.
> 
> Archie comics produce Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Josie and the Pussy Cats, Archie Sonic, and Archie.
> 
> ...



Well perhaps I was wrong to call it "super hero shit" but even so superhero comics are the first thing that come to mind in regards too American comics. I'm not really trying to be rude about it or anything. I know the superhero genre is popular for a reason. I just never really found it interesting though, and I suppose that's why I refer to it as shit. Personally I always liked Archie comics and Sonic the Hedgehogverse comics.

I do recognize that there are other comics out there that aren't superhero related. So I'm not trying to be that ignorant or anything. Though to be quite frank I doubt I'd be much interested in them. Too much dark and gritty storytelling just gets kinda depressing after a while, and as for Star Wars... Well it's not like I ever followed the EU so I'd have no clue as to what's going on anyways.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 14, 2010)

LooneR said:


> Hm, just goes to show you that the big companies always aim to rob people off their money.



Demanding payment for your products. _Terrible._


----------



## Akatora (Aug 14, 2010)

> “Japanese publishers are idiots, aren’t they? Just making it all-you-can-read for $5-$10 a month would have probably worked nicely.”




^ this quote speak the truth


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like Haven went down.

Every time I try to go there, it directs me to "Onemanga.me" and freezes. Anyone else having that problem?

If that really is the case, and HR is gone, then damn, these sites are going a LOT faster than I anticipated. Unless HR was related to OM all along and it finally caught up...which may well be the case.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 6, 2010)

#LURK WHERE


----------



## Bleach (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea lurk is especially awesome when it goes down.


----------

